# Chicago EN World Game Day: The Aftermath!  :)



## MattyHelms (Sep 29, 2003)

The Details - A day of FREE gaming, courtesy of your friends at Games Plus!  All we ask is that you sign up to run or play in a game by replying to this thread.  It's that easy to play!  Reply or PM with any questions, otherwise, see you all there!

Location-

Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

Schedule-

Breakfast (Slot Null) - To be held from 8:00AM to 9:00AM at Little America (located across the tracks and a couple blocks northwest of the store)-

1. MattyHelms
2. Nazriel
3. Sharraunna
4. Barendd Nobeard
5. Trevalon Moonleirion
6. jalea
7. omokage 
8. KnowTheToe 
9. William Ronald
10. GORAK
11. King of Idiots
12. cdsaint
13. Hoog
14. Graytor
15. painfully
16.  
17.  
18.
19. (No actual limit on seating, as far as we know )


(Arrive at the store around 9AM to settle in at your game tables)


9:00 AM - Call to Piratecat and the Boston EN World Gameday!


Slot One - 9:30AM to 2:30PM 

Game 1 - *d20 Modern*
Summary - Between June 1st and June 14th, 70 shipping crates were positioned within a block of the city halls of the 70 most populated cities in the USA. At midnight GMT between the 14th and the 15th, all 70 of those shipping crates exploded, unleashing hell on earth in about 62 metropolitan areas. San Francisco got three, LA got four, and NYC got three, as well as the Twin Cities getting two, one for each. Over 25% of the nation's populace lived in those 62 metropolitan areas, and over 50% lived within the one week kill radiation zone. The United States of America went from the world's only Superpower, to the most inhospitable place on earth in the blink of an eye.

You were one of the lucky ones (or were you?) who survived. The big question on the minds of everyone left is now what?
GM - jalea 
Seats - 1 open
1. GORAK 
2. King of Idiots
3. Templeguard
4. Graytor
5. PBB_TSSI 
6.


Game 2 - *Stargate SG-1* - "Duck Blind"
Summary - On P4X-471, a world unknown to the Goa'uld, a SG team finds a tribe of primitive humans, seeded tens of thousands of years ago by the ancients. It's one of the greatest finds in modern anthropological history, and a group of civilian researchers is brought to the world to discreetly observe the tribe. After all, it seemed like such a good idea in "Who Watches the Watchers", how could anything possibly go wrong?

With the anthropologists being held captive by a primitive tribe, SG-6 is called in. The lone search and rescue team under SGC control, SG-6 is comprised of highly-trained military professionals. But can even they face the challenges that await them on P4X-471?

Characters will be provided.
GM - Joe Cohen
Seats - Closed
1. Grifter86
2. Mark
3. cdsaint
4. Hoog
5. painfully
6. FCWesel 


Game 3 - *D&D 3.5e* - "Bad Fur Day"
Summary - The Sullen Woods have long been a bastion against the settlement of the civilized races due to their wild nature but the road through them was 
always safely protected by a Druidic Warder. Something seems to have 
changed and transport of goods through them is no longer safe. If the 
southwest road between the villages of Mistybole and Lovelywood cannot be 
tamed once again several extra days of travel to avoid this stretch are 
the result. Your group must discover the mystery of this change and 
rectify the situation, or die trying...
DM - Trevalon Moonleirion
Seats - Closed
1. thalmin - Tordek
2. JoeGKushner - sorcerer half-elf
3. Dinkeldog
4. mattyhelms - Lidda the rogue
5. Gru - barbarian
6. Hama - cleric


Game 4 - *D&D* - "The Duchess' Tea Party"
Summary - Everyone knows the ultimate lame example of what "pure roleplayers" like to do. Now, you too can be a snobby elitist "latte set" roleplayer! Make witty reparte with the Contessa's teenage daughter! Titter behind your hand at the scandalous and bourgeouis conversation of the newly appointed Knight-Marshal of the Realm! Chuckle appreciatively at the Marquis' witty rejoinder that insults said Knight-Marshall without him even being aware of it! Taste some of the most delicious, light and airy cakes ever baked! Scream in terror as the Duchess' body suddenly splits open to reveal a demon that has been hosting in her body! Run like mad for your life as the entire house becomes infested with a fiendish population of monsters, devils and demons! Cry in panic as you realize you are stuck inside her manor with no way to escape! Pick up a weapon and see if you can survive the night.... Yes, that's a spoiler, for those who didn't notice!    Standard D&D rules.
DM - Joshua Dyal
Seats - Closed
1. Sharraunna 
2. KnowTheToe
3. William Ronald
4. Nazriel
5. omokage
6. buzz



Meal Break from 2:30PM - 3:30PM (be back on time!)


Prize Drawings! - 3:30PM - 4PM
*A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe* donated by _Expeditious Retreat_
*Genavue* donated by _Kenzer & Co_
*Heroes of High Favor: Halflings* donated by _BadAxe Games_




Slot Two - 4PM to 9PM (or later...)

Game 1 - *World of Synnibarr* - "A World of Adventure!"
Summary - Discover the realms of Synnibarr, power-gaming at its finest! Flying grizzlies with laser-shooting eyes, Midnight Sunstone Bazookas, thousands of Life Points at first level - it's all here. Character creation will be covered for those who do not own the rules. While many have lambasted this game as the worst RPG ever, I love its goofy charm - best described as a poorly translated Japanese Super Nintendo RPG with bizarre characters, huge non-sensical monsters, and ridiculously powerful attacks - and think we'll all have a blast playing it.
Fate - MattyHelms
Seats - Closed
1. Nazriel
2. Sharraunna
3. buzz
4. Barendd Nobeard
5. Halma
6. salmacis 



Game 2 - *Talisman The Magical Quest Game*
Summary - The newest edition of an old favorite, ascend the causeway and challenge the mighty dragon there for the crown of command.
Kill Monsters and deamons along the way, point and laugh as fellow players are turned into toads. Marvel at all the skull artwork!
Game will be provided by myself, all you need bring is yourself.
Provided by - thalmin
Seats - 6 open
1. JoeGKushner
2. KnowTheToe
3. omokage
4. Mark
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.



Game 3 - *Dark·Matter d20* - "Exit 23"
Summary -  Using the d20 Modern rules, we'll run through the "Exit 23" adventure, filled out quit a bit and given a little more beef to make it fill an entire slot. The PCs will meet at a rest stop/gas station on an isolated stretch of highway in Idaho in the dead of winter, and find themselves stranded in a blizzard... Rules are d20 Modern but with a few grafted on Call of Cthulhu rules as well, notably Sanity, spells and psychic powers.
GM - Joshua Dyal
Seats - Closed
1. Trevalon Moonleirion 
2. cdsaint
3. Hoog
4. jalea
5. William Ronald
6. Shadowlight


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm going to leave the official information in the first post and handle all questions and comments and planning in the rest of the thread.

Scheduling will work the same as before - propose a game, which slot you want it to run in, an adventure name and summary, and how many players. The game will be added to the schedule and players will sign up in the thread.

One new rule for all involved - the prize drawing will be limited to those who pre-register.  We want to reward people for committing early to running or playing a game and think this is the best way to do it.

A few house rules for those new to the Gameday ranks:
1. You must be a registered ENWorld member to sign up - no signing up "by proxy."
2. IMPORTANT - no game switching!  Once you sign up for a game, you're in that game - it's not fair to the GM or the other players to back out like that.

Let me know if you have any questions, otherwise - GAME ON!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## jalea (Sep 29, 2003)

Sign me up to run a D20 Modern game. I'm not sure which slot I want to run it in yet.

Short Game Synopsis.
 Between June 1st and June 14th, 70 shipping crates were positioned within a block of the city halls of the 70 most populated cities in the USA. At midnight GMT between the 14th and the 15th, all 70 of those shipping crates exploded, unleashing hell on earth in about 62 metropolitan areas. San Francisco got three, LA got four, and NYC got three, as well as the Twin Cities getting two, one for each. Over 25% of the nation's populace lived in those 62 metropolitan areas, and over 50% lived within the one week kill radiation zone. The United States of America went from the world's only Superpower, to the most inhospitable place on earth in the blink of an eye.

You were one of the lucky ones (or were you?) who survived. The big question on the minds of everyone left is now what?


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 29, 2003)

jalea said:
			
		

> Sign me up to run a D20 Modern game. I'm not sure which slot I want to run it in yet.
> 
> Short Game Synopsis.
> Between June 1st and June 14th, 70 shipping crates were positioned within a block of the city halls of the 70 most populated cities in the USA. At midnight GMT between the 14th and the 15th, all 70 of those shipping crates exploded, unleashing hell on earth in about 62 metropolitan areas. San Francisco got three, LA got four, and NYC got three, as well as the Twin Cities getting two, one for each. Over 25% of the nation's populace lived in those 62 metropolitan areas, and over 50% lived within the one week kill radiation zone. The United States of America went from the world's only Superpower, to the most inhospitable place on earth in the blink of an eye.
> ...




Sounds cool, but I can't really put it on the schedule until you decide a time


----------



## Nazriel (Sep 29, 2003)

Whoo, signing up for Synnibarr. It's about time I get to dive back into Raven cs McCracken's twisted game again (Likely diving and landing on my head, but diving nonetheless)

And also signing up for the breakfast, which is more or less also bound to be a "fun" thing given the mental state Matty will be in having prepared for Synnibarr again.  (It really really messed him up last Gameday)

Nazriel (Nick)


----------



## Sharraunna (Sep 29, 2003)

Sign me up for the breakfast and 2nd slot Synnibarr as well, please.   

Sharraunna


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 29, 2003)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> Whoo, signing up for Synnibarr. It's about time I get to dive back into Raven cs McCracken's twisted game again (Likely diving and landing on my head, but diving nonetheless)
> 
> And also signing up for the breakfast, which is more or less also bound to be a "fun" thing given the mental state Matty will be in having prepared for Synnibarr again.  (It really really messed him up last Gameday)
> 
> Nazriel (Nick)




Thanks for signing up - if you jump off of diving boards just like Raven McCracken, then your *Synnibarr* experience can ring with authenticity too!

And breakfast the day after running *Synnibarr* is the meal to witness.  Since the enitre party of eight died before getting to the acutal adventure last time, I can reuse the adventure with no sanity-blasting peeks into the Necronomicon that is the *World of Synnibarr* rules.


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 29, 2003)

Sharraunna said:
			
		

> Sign me up for the breakfast and 2nd slot Synnibarr as well, please.
> 
> Sharraunna




Thanks for signing up for that mess!  Together, we'll all make *Synnibarr* the most popular game in Chicago!


----------



## thalmin (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey, Matt. Maybe in the first post we should explain the cost for the the Game Day. It's FREE. No registration fee. No game fee.


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 29, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Hey, Matt. Maybe in the first post we should explain the cost for the the Game Day. It's FREE. No registration fee. No game fee.




Well, there goes _my_ idea for a cover charge 

Thanks for the reminder, thalmin!


----------



## Nazriel (Sep 29, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Hey, Matt. Maybe in the first post we should explain the cost for the the Game Day. It's FREE. No registration fee. No game fee.




I can start sending out spam e-mail to everyone informing them of that if you like.

"Chicago Gameday, grow your RPG repertoire by a massive two whole games for free!

And lower your mortgage to new low rates now!"

...

I really need to stop glancing at the subject titles of the junk email I receive.


----------



## buzz (Sep 29, 2003)

Sign me up for Synnibar. No way I'm missing that again. 

Also, I have some RPG books I'm in the process of selling. If any don't sell by the time Game Day rolls around, I'd be happy to offer them up as prizes, if that's cool.


----------



## Sharraunna (Sep 29, 2003)

*does the "Yay Synnibarr!!" bounce*


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 29, 2003)

Sign me up for breakfast and *Synnibar* in slot 2.

Now, for slot 1, perhaps....a *Synnibar character creation seminar* should be offered?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 29, 2003)

Sign me up for breakfast.... and that's about all for now.

I'm talking with Mark right now about what I may or may not be running.  But I'd expect to see some early morning gaming goodness brought to you by CMG.


----------



## jalea (Sep 29, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Sounds cool, but I can't really put it on the schedule until you decide a time




Sheesh aren't you picky  
Make it a morning game and sign me up for breakfast too.

Sorry, though I did have fun, I'll pass on Synnibar this time.


hmmm.... maybe I can set up a counseling service for those whe survive the character creation.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm still serious about wanting to run a [size=+4]*D02: Know No Limit!!!!111!!*[/size] game, but I'm not sure that it needs a whole slot.  We can literally start playing within minutes, and the mechanics are such that we'll blast through the entire game before Synnibar characters are even created.

So, I guess that means if anyone's actually interested in playing that thing, I've got to figure out when (and how) to actually schedule the thing.

I'd also not mind running, if anyone's interested, my "Duchess's Tea Party" game; a kind of "D&D/Call of Cthulhu" affair with the PCs locked in the house of the Duchess's tea party only to find that she's demonically possessed.

Hmm...  and if Grasso is going to run the follow-up to his 60s spy d20 Modern game, I might just have to play there again.  Or Matt, are you going to run the follow-up to your Call of Cthulhu game?  My character that ran over the Deep Ones with a 1974 Chevelle; I think I still have that character sheet kicking around somewhere.


----------



## omokage (Sep 29, 2003)

breakfast


----------



## KnowTheToe (Sep 29, 2003)

Breakfast for me as well.


----------



## Joe Cohen (Sep 29, 2003)

Stargate SG-1, "Duck Blind" Up to 6 players, characters will be provided. In the morning, if possible.

On P4X-471, a world unknown to the Goa'uld, a SG team finds a tribe of primitive humans, seeded tens of thousands of years ago by the ancients. It's one of the greatest finds in modern anthropological history, and a group of civilian researchers is brought to the world to discreetly observe the tribe. After all, it seemed like such a good idea in "Who Watches the Watchers", how could anything _possibly_ go wrong?

With the anthropologists being held captive by a primitive tribe, SG-6 is called in. The lone search and rescue team under SGC control, SG-6 is comprised of highly-trained military professionals. But can even they face the challenges that await them on P4X-471?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 29, 2003)

Just in case one of the players needs it, there is a copy of the *Synnbar* book for sale on eBay right now.  

I already own this, uh, treasure, and will bring my copy to the game.  So we do have at least two copies to work with during character creation.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 29, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'm still serious about wanting to run a [size=+3]*D02: Know No Limit!!!!111!!*[/size] game, but I'm not sure that it needs a whole slot.  We can literally start playing within minutes, and the mechanics are such that we'll blast through the entire game before Synnibar characters are even created.
> 
> So, I guess that means if anyone's actually interested in playing that thing, I've got to figure out when (and how) to actually schedule the thing.



Why not run it twice in the same slot?  Then, people who die during other games, can join in the second game.  Just a thought.

Or, if you run it in the second slot, just take a nice, long, leisurely lunch before the game starts.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 29, 2003)

Two d02 games in one slot?  Hmmm... maybe that's an idea...


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 29, 2003)

Let's see if I don't miss anyone...

Barendd - you are signed up, my friend.  Remeber the stakes are higher this time with copeis of the main game and its supplement as table prizes.

Trev - you're on for breakfast.  I'm sure Mark'll cook up something with giant bears for you to run 

jalea - Gotcha signed up.  As for the counseling - three of the four who've signed up for *Synnibarr* are repeats from last time!!!

Josua Dyal - you will run *D02 - Know no Limit!!!!!!!11!!*.  That is clear.  I may play in that nightmare tea party game if you run it.

Mr. Cohen - Your *Stargate* game is listed.  If you ever want to see your *Delta Green* books back, you will sign up for *Synnibarr* again.  

omokage and KnowTheToe - heapin' helpins of breakfast for you two.


----------



## Joe Cohen (Sep 30, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Let's see if I don't miss anyone...
> 
> Mr. Cohen - Your *Stargate* game is listed.  If you ever want to see your *Delta Green* books back, you will sign up for *Synnibarr* again.




Sorry, no can do. Aside from the fact that I'm still mourning the loss of beloved my Maria Luisa, I still have facial tics acquired during the last Game Day Synnibar session. I truly doubt the madness will ever completely go away, so all I can do is try to live as close to normal a life as I can, and pray the madness doesn't take me again.

Everyone else, though, sign up! It's good times!


----------



## Joe Cohen (Sep 30, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Let's see if I don't miss anyone...
> 
> Mr. Cohen - Your *Stargate* game is listed.  If you ever want to see your *Delta Green* books back, you will sign up for *Synnibarr* again.




Sorry, no can do. Aside from the fact that I'm still mourning the loss of beloved my Maria Luisa, I still have facial tics acquired during the last Game Day Synnibar session. I truly doubt the madness will ever completely go away, so all I can do is try to live as close to normal a life as I can, and pray the madness doesn't take me again.

Everyone else, though, sign up! It's good times!


----------



## Joe Cohen (Sep 30, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Let's see if I don't miss anyone...
> 
> Mr. Cohen - Your *Stargate* game is listed.  If you ever want to see your *Delta Green* books back, you will sign up for *Synnibarr* again.




Sorry, no can do. Aside from the fact that I'm still mourning the loss of beloved my Maria Luisa, I still have facial tics acquired during the last Game Day Synnibar session. I truly doubt the madness will ever completely go away, so all I can do is try to live as close to normal a life as I can, and pray the madness doesn't take me again.

Everyone else, though, sign up! It's good times!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 30, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Josua Dyal - you will run *D02 - Know no Limit!!!!!!!11!!*.  That is clear.  I may play in that nightmare tea party game if you run it.



I'll only run the nightmare tea party if I get some folks who want to play it, though.  Otherwise, I'd rather play something myself!    I will run _D02 - Know No Limit!!!!!!11!!_ without doubt, though -- I have to at least say I've tried that baby out.  "This game is serious!  It has ninjas and crocodiles!"


----------



## Sharraunna (Sep 30, 2003)

The nightmare tea party certainly sounds like fun, but be sure it's fun for you to run.  No one wants a GM that's not enjoying himself.  If you'd rather play, play.


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 30, 2003)

JD - To answer your earlier quesion - I still haven't decided if I'm going to run a Cthulhu game in the morning.  I'm running a regular campaign right now, so I don't know how much time I have to devote to the adventure.  So, playing seems like a good option to me and your games sound like a blast.  If you'd rather play, maybe hold off and see if Quickbeam or Barendd decide to run Cthulhu this time around.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 30, 2003)

It's not that I'd rather play than run, it's just that I don't know how interested folks are in the nightmare tea party.  How's about I'll propose it as an actual game for the morning slot; I'll type up a summary you can use for the first post.  If I don't get many players, I can always cancel it and play something instead.


----------



## MattyHelms (Sep 30, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It's not that I'd rather play than run, it's just that I don't know how interested folks are in the nightmare tea party.  How's about I'll propose it as an actual game for the morning slot; I'll type up a summary you can use for the first post.  If I don't get many players, I can always cancel it and play something instead.




Sounds good to me - type away.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 1, 2003)

I am giving this a friendly little bump.


----------



## omokage (Oct 1, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> I am giving this a friendly little hump.



^ please note proper contextual spelling


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 1, 2003)

I thought I'd just point out that *Synnibarr* is proving to be rather popular on an ENWorld hosted Gameday.  That makes me sad.  Let's get some other games running!!!!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 2, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> I thought I'd just point out that *Synnibarr* is proving to be rather popular on an ENWorld hosted Gameday.  That makes me sad.



Well, if you hadn't used the same description you used last time, you would not have lured new victims to this game.  Oh, wait.  75% of those EN Worlders who have signed up this time played it last time.  Never mind.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 3, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Well, if you hadn't used the same description you used last time, you would not have lured new victims to this game.  Oh, wait.  75% of those EN Worlders who have signed up this time played it last time.  Never mind.




I told you, man, the game is like a virus.  What's the condition where you start to sympathise with your captors - Stockholm Syndrome?  That's the case with *Synnibarr*.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 3, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> I told you, man, the game is like a virus.  What's the condition where you start to sympathise with your captors - Stockholm Syndrome?  That's the case with *Synnibarr*.



We have a new mental disorder: *Synnibar Syndrome*.  Maybe I should change my screen name to "Patient 0"....


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 3, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> We have a new mental disorder: *Synnibar Syndrome*.  Maybe I should change my screen name to "Patient 0"....




And there are people who think d20 is the system that's corrupting the game world 

BTW people - I hope to have a Cthulhu game on the schedule in the next week or so...


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 3, 2003)

I've also got a thought -- Unfortunately I've got three games I'd like to run, but maybe I can still have time to do this in the same slot as d02, since that's likely to be relatively short, to run a Dark*Matter d20 game, using no F/X advanced classes, but grafting Cthulhu Sanity, spells and psionic powers to the d20 Modern base.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Oct 3, 2003)

Oh Matt,
Must you relive the Synnibarr? Haven't enough people suffered?
I wish joe and I could come a game with the fine people of Chicago again, but we are currently working on our next book. Have fun!
-suzi


----------



## thalmin (Oct 3, 2003)

Matt, please sign me up for coming to the game day.   
I don't know yet what I'll play or run, but I wanted my name on the list of attendees. I know there isn't a list yet, could we start one?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 3, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I've also got a thought -- Unfortunately I've got three games I'd like to run, but maybe I can still have time to do this in the same slot as d02, since that's likely to be relatively short, to run a Dark*Matter d20 game, using no F/X advanced classes, but grafting Cthulhu Sanity, spells and psionic powers to the d20 Modern base.





d20  Dark*Matter?  ooooh! pick me! pick me! pick me!!!!

I would love to play in a game of d20 dark*matter, so I can finally figure out how I can run it at home.  Not to mention that setting just ROCKS MY FRIGGIN' WORLD!  You should run this in the afternoon... yes... yes you should run this in the afternoon, after I've DMed my group of hapless adventurers in the morning. 

Matty, sign me up for a morning table to DM...

"Creative Mountain Games Surprise D&D Module!
DM: Trevalon Moonleirion
Seats: 6 open

Come join the fun as CMG groupie Trev runs a group of intrepid adventurers through a fine scenario written by our very own Mark Clover.  Though the exact title and adventure itself are still a matter of discussion between myself and Mark, regardless of the outcome, it will be a great way to start a fantastic day of gaming!"

If you're not horribly against it, Matty, you could go ahead and put that little description up in one of the a.m. slots.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 3, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> d20  Dark*Matter?  ooooh! pick me! pick me! pick me!!!!
> 
> I would love to play in a game of d20 dark*matter, so I can finally figure out how I can run it at home.  Not to mention that setting just ROCKS MY FRIGGIN' WORLD!  You should run this in the afternoon... yes... yes you should run this in the afternoon, after I've DMed my group of hapless adventurers in the morning.
> 
> ...





I will give you a title.  

When Colossal Undead Dire Bears Attack


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 3, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> I will give you a title.
> 
> When Colossal Undead Dire Bears Attack




You know, I'm starting to wonder if with all of this talk, Mark is just going to throw us a curveball and make an adventure for me that has NO bears whatsoever... that sneaky bastard... 

Until further notice though, maybe that would be a good title though....


----------



## buzz (Oct 3, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> You should run this in the afternoon... yes... yes you should run this in the afternoon, after I've DMed my group of hapless adventurers in the morning.



Nuh-uh. JD, you have to run it in the morning so that I can play Synnibar. I must behold its horror!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 3, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> You know, I'm starting to wonder if with all of this talk, Mark is just going to throw us a curveball and make an adventure for me that has NO bears whatsoever... that sneaky bastard...
> 
> Until further notice though, maybe that would be a good title though....





I have played and enjoyed two of your games, but if you don't put a bear in the adventure I will unleash my furry, no I mean fury.  

Mark,

I know you are reading this.  If you don't have a bear, make it a high enough level for a druid character w/ a bear animal companion.  BTW, I call the druid PC.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 3, 2003)

I just got off the phone with Mr. Clover a little over an hour ago, so I do know a bit of what I'll be running--expect a full REAL summary in several days.  As for a title...

*Matty!  Please title my game "Bad Fur Day"*

KnowTheToe, I can assure you, the adventure will be....beary good.... 


Alright, it's time to brave the god-awful weather and drive home for the weekend.  Have a fun safe weekend everyone, full of gaming!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 3, 2003)

buzz said:
			
		

> Nuh-uh. JD, you have to run it in the morning so that I can play Synnibar. I must behold its horror!





you dare interfere with my plans?  i'll gut you like a fish, mortal!  i must have d20 D*M after feasting on my first slot players!


I mean their characters of course...yes...


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 4, 2003)

Sorry for the delay, people - another 14-hour day with no Internet access!!  

Schedule's updated, so let's get some people in those games!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 4, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I've also got a thought -- Unfortunately I've got three games I'd like to run, but maybe I can still have time to do this in the same slot as d02, since that's likely to be relatively short, to run a Dark*Matter d20 game, using no F/X advanced classes, but grafting Cthulhu Sanity, spells and psionic powers to the d20 Modern base.




Yes, you should do this thing.  Nothing more to say, but the world needs more *Dark*Matter*.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 4, 2003)

suzi yee said:
			
		

> Oh Matt,
> Must you relive the Synnibarr? Haven't enough people suffered?
> I wish joe and I could come a game with the fine people of Chicago again, but we are currently working on our next book. Have fun!
> -suzi




Too bad you two can't make it again.  I trust it wasn't your stay at the Home of the "Four-Hour Happy Nap" that scared you away!  

Seriously, good luck with the next book!


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 4, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Matt, please sign me up for coming to the game day.
> I don't know yet what I'll play or run, but I wanted my name on the list of attendees. I know there isn't a list yet, could we start one?





Not a bad idea - I put together a list of all you uncomitted gaming ronin at the bottom of the first post.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 4, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> If you're not horribly against it, Matty, you could go ahead and put that little description up in one of the a.m. slots.




Forget you, college boy!!!!!  

I'm sure you and mark have some beariffic things cooked up for us all!

(Sorry for the pun - blame *Synnibarr*'s corrupting influence)


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 4, 2003)

OK, I've confirmed that I can be there for sure, although I still haven't figured out exactly if I need to stay over one night or something.  Anyway, I've got three games I could run, depending on what people want to play.  I really want to run _d02: Know No Limit!!!!!1111!!!_ but I think it'll be a very fast game, and probably not worthy of an entire slot, because the game it really silly and plays very fast.  So here's my proposal for games, and folks, let me know if this will work or not.

*Dark·Matter d20*  Using the _d20 Modern_ rules, we'll run through the "Exit 23" adventure, filled out quit a bit and given a little more beef to make it fill an entire slot.  The PCs will meet at a rest stop/gas station on an isolated stretch of highway in Idaho in the dead of winter, and find themselves stranded in a blizzard...  Rules are d20 Modern but with a few grafted on Call of Cthulhu rules as well, notably Sanity, spells and psychic powers.
*d02: Know No Limit!!!!!111!!*  The president has ben kidnappped by pirate vampires form space that suck yor blood and punch your head off!!!!  With their ninjas and crocodiles we know that only the toughest, baddest, and kewlest team in the world cann resuce him in time!!!  This game will roxxors your boxxors and knock off your soxxors!!!!  Given the short nature of the game, I'm thinking about running it during lunch for anyone who wants to hang around the store and still play while munching on something.  The game's too quick to justify an entire slot.  You don't need to bring anything, or know anything to play, except a few coins.  Rules only allow American coins, though, with heads and tails.  There are no reuls to accomadate Canadian coins, that probably have mooses or somethign on them.  Mexican coins are right out.
*The Duchess' Tea Party*  Everyone knows that the ultimate lame example of what "pure roleplayers" like to do.  Now, you too can be a snobby elitist "latte set" roleplayer!  Make witty reparte with the Contessa's teenage daughter!  Titter behind your hand at the scandalous and bourgeouis conversation of the newly appointed Knight-Marshal of the Realm!  Chuckle appreciatively at the Marquis' witty rejoinder that insults said Knight-Marshall without him even being aware of it!  Taste some of the most delicious, light and airy cakes ever baked!  Scream in terror as the Duchess' body suddenly splits open to reveal a demon that has been hosting in her body!  Run like mad for your life as the entire house becomes infested with a fiendish population of monsters, devils and demons!  Cry in panic as you realize you are stuck inside her manor with no way to escape!  Pick up a weapon and see if you can survive the night....   Yes, that's a spoiler, for those who didn't notice!    Standard D&D rules.


----------



## Mark (Oct 4, 2003)

Still not sure what I'll be doing but I'll be there...


----------



## thalmin (Oct 4, 2003)

Mark, I am thinking about joining in Trev's "Bad Fur Day" game if it isn't an adventure I've already played in. What's the verdict?


----------



## Mark (Oct 4, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Mark, I am thinking about joining in Trev's "Bad Fur Day" game if it isn't an adventure I've already played in. What's the verdict?




Anyone who shows up to the gameday from my usual groups can join without fear of prior knowledge.  All new material..._to you folks_...


----------



## ejja_1 (Oct 4, 2003)

*Sign me up matty*

Mr Healms,
I would like to check out d20 modern in the morning with Jalea, and if anyone is interested I would also like to purpose a game of Talisman for the evening.
If that is acceptable please put me in a open 2nd slot with the following description.

-Talisman The Magical Quest Game-
The newest edition of an old favorite, ascend the causeway and challenge the mighty dragon there for the crown of command.
Kill Monsters and deamons along the way, point and laugh as fellow players are turned into toads. Marvel at all the skull artwork!
Game will be provided by myself, all you need bring is yourself.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 4, 2003)

Thanks, Mark. OK, Matt, please sign me up for the "Bad Fur Day" morning game.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 4, 2003)

JD - you know I am so there for *d02 know no limit!!!!!!!!11!!*.  The other games sound good,too.  Yeah, I'm no help - sorry!

Mark - got you in the on-deck circle.  You're lucky to not be banned after signing up for and then missing breakfast last time 

ejja_1 - Got *Talisman* signed up.  I can't remember how many players can play, so I left the slot at 6 players.  Once I kill off all the *Synnibarr* characters, I'll try to stop by and play.

thalmin - you are signed up!  Giant bears for you!

-Matt


----------



## buzz (Oct 4, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> So here's my proposal for games, and folks, let me know if this will work or not.



Well, you know I'm gonna vote for D*M, though I have read the adventure, so I don't know if sort of disqualifies my vote. Tea party would be second my list. d02 would be fun to fit in during a break or whatever.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 4, 2003)

Well, I'll do all three then.  I have no preference for which of the two games is morning and which is afternoon, though.


----------



## ejja_1 (Oct 4, 2003)

Matty, you forgot to sign me up for D20 modern in the first slot with jalea. 
Ok you made me do this! You have no one else to blame but yourself!



*Makes sad puppy dog eyes*
Please......Pretty Please?
Pretty please with topless four breasted alien dog strippers on top?
Ok I will throw in a box of snausages, the cheese flavored kind.
Do we have a deal?
Cmon ill even make sure the strippers are labs, or Dobermans and German sheppards if your into bondage, or maybe a saucy little Latin number. Yo quero chiuaha(or however it's spelled...)
Oh man I gotta lay off the sugar.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 4, 2003)

ejja_1 said:
			
		

> Oh man I gotta lay off the sugar.



 And whatever else you're taking with it!


----------



## Mark (Oct 4, 2003)

Point of interest: Eric "Shadeus" Jensen, Lead Editor for CMG, is the proud father of a baby boy.  More details as I receive them...


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 4, 2003)

I will be there.

Mark me down for Bad Fur Day and Talisman.

I haven't played Talisman in years. That was a great game.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 5, 2003)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> I will be there.
> 
> Mark me down for Bad Fur Day...




Oh you poor, poor fool... 

Welcome aboard!  Details and real summary of my game will be posted within the next few days.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 5, 2003)

Count me in for the game day.

I will attend breakfast, but I am open for events.  Some seem to be in flux.

Joshua,  I think D02 would be fun, but I would also enjoy the Mad Duchesses' tea party.  Indeed, I can think of a few things my character might say during such an affair.  (The bit about insulting the knight marshal of the realm sounds like good fun.  Of course, having the Marquis engage an unarmed man in a battle of wits is a bit unsporting.  Then again, the knight-marshal may be considered a sport himself, some how combining the ferocity of a lion and the grace of a deer as it stares as the bright light approaching it.  )

Maybe we can firm up some of the events. I know it is early, but this sounds like it will be a blast.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 5, 2003)

Joshua - Let me know what you decide for running those great events and I'll get them on the schedule.

ejja_1 - Sorry about not signing you up for *d20 Modern*, but it was worth it to see you beg 

Mark - Great news about Shadeus - pass along some congratulations if you talk to him!!!

Joe - Glad you'll be joining us again!  *Talisman* will be great - I haven't played it in around ten years, so I can't wait to play again.

William Ronald - good news that you'll be able to join us this time - you were missed last time around.  We should be able to firm up some of the events in the next week or so (including a Cthulhu event) and then the excitement will really start!

Thanks everyone,
Matt


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 6, 2003)

Sign me up for the afternoon game of Talisman.  I have never even heard of it, but that is what game day is about.

For the morning I am thinking about running Midnight, but will wait until we have a better idea of attendance before I make up my mind.


----------



## ejja_1 (Oct 6, 2003)

*More talisman info*

Talisman in it's current edition supports up to 11 players at one time, the rules are much the same as the prior editions. Some things have been changed, as far as card content and location content. 
Also where you used to have to force the other players out of the game when you got the crown of command, now you just win the game upon attaining it. The game can take quite a long time to play, so for this gameday players are limited to one character a piece. Loose your character and your out of the game, that way we might finish the game by the time Curt is ready to go home.
Thats about all I can think of as far as stuff you may need to know before playing, but if you have any questions you can email me at ejja_1@yahoo.com.
See you November 15th.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 6, 2003)

ejja_1 said:
			
		

> Talisman in it's current edition supports up to 11 players at one time, the rules are much the same as the prior editions. Some things have been changed, as far as card content and location content.
> Also where you used to have to force the other players out of the game when you got the crown of command, now you just win the game upon attaining it. The game can take quite a long time to play, so for this gameday players are limited to one character a piece. Loose your character and your out of the game, that way we might finish the game by the time Curt is ready to go home.
> Thats about all I can think of as far as stuff you may need to know before playing, but if you have any questions you can email me at ejja_1@yahoo.com.
> See you November 15th.




Is this a game you can learn, or should you already know how to play?  Are we playing against the other players, does that mean as anewby I would be out in 15 min?


----------



## ejja_1 (Oct 6, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Is this a game you can learn, or should you already know how to play?  Are we playing against the other players, does that mean as anewby I would be out in 15 min?





It is unlikely that you would die that quickly, you would have to draw some pretty bad cards to have that happen. It is against the other players to the extent that you are competing against one another for the crown of command, and you can attack other players directly by landing on thier square. If someone attacks you and is successfull in either psychic or physical battle, then they can take a follower,item,sack of gold or life. The quickest I have ever seen a player exit the game is 30 minutes, and that was due more to the fact that he entered the game later after the other players had a chance to build up thier stats. The later you enter the game the more stuff people have and the higher thier attributes are, as well as the fact that someone may be ready to make the ascent for the crown wich ends the game itself. One thing is for certain, no matter when you exit the game you always have fun getting to that point.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 6, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Sign me up for the afternoon game of Talisman.  I have never even heard of it, but that is what game day is about.
> 
> For the morning I am thinking about running Midnight, but will wait until we have a better idea of attendance before I make up my mind.




Got you signed up for *Talisman* - should be a blast.

Aren't you afraid that people aren't signing up because there aren't games like *Midnight* on the schedule?


----------



## omokage (Oct 7, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Point of interest: Eric "Shadeus" Jensen, Lead Editor for CMG, is the proud father of a baby boy.  More details as I receive them...




He's trying to trump me is he? We'll see about that.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 7, 2003)

Alright, I'll just have to roll off then; lower roll on a d20 gets the morning slot.  So...

Looks like Duchess's Tea Party is in the morning, and Dark·Matter d20 is in the afternoon.  Sorry, buzz!


----------



## buzz (Oct 7, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Looks like Duchess's Tea Party is in the morning, and Dark·Matter d20 is in the afternoon.  Sorry, buzz!



My hat of Joshua Dyal know no limit!!!11!


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 7, 2003)

buzz said:
			
		

> My hat of Joshua Dyal know no limit!!!11!



I'll remember that if you sign up for Duchess.  Mwahaha!


----------



## Sharraunna (Oct 7, 2003)

Sign me up for the Duchess' tea party.  Er, will I need to bring a character?

~~Sharraunna


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 7, 2003)

Duchess' tea party for me too.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 7, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Alright, I'll just have to roll off then; lower roll on a d20 gets the morning slot.  So...
> 
> Looks like Duchess's Tea Party is in the morning, and Dark·Matter d20 is in the afternoon.  Sorry, buzz!





Got those games signed up - thanks for running both (and *d02 Know No Limit!!!!!!11!!*)!!!

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 7, 2003)

Sharraunna and KnowTheToe are both attending the tea party!  Huzzah!!!


----------



## buzz (Oct 7, 2003)

In spite of my limitless hat for Joshua Dyal, please sign me up for the Tea Party.

So, will characters be provided or do we roll our own? Level?


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 8, 2003)

Wow, the excitement is UNCONTAINABLE, let me tell you!  I'll bring a ton of characters to all games; everyone should have tons to pick from since I'll roll up at least twice the amount of gamers I'm expecting.


----------



## Grifter86 (Oct 8, 2003)

Man, I can't take it anymore. Sign me up for sexy Mr. Cohen's Stargate game. I would sign up for Synnibarr too, but I've got stuff to do later that day. Yeah. That's the ticket! Stuff.

I would try and make breakfast too, but gamer eating habits frighten the hell outta me.

-Dannelly!


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 8, 2003)

Grifter86 - you are signed up for Joe's game.  He may be uncomfortable with his own sexiness, but do you not find me sexy enough to play *Synnibarr*? 

I just disturbed myself.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 8, 2003)

oooh oooh oooh! score Dark*Matter d20 in the afternoon!  Sign. Me. UP!


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 8, 2003)

Joshua,

Sign me up for the tea party as well.  It is always a good idea to create extra characters, for additional players who show up last minute as well as to deal with those unfortunate accidents that happen to characters.  ("I never thought anyone would be so mean as to put a delayed blast fireball in the cherry bon-bons." ) That takes care of the morning.

Also, I think D02 would be nice to run between events, and maybe someone can bring a game like the Zombies from last time.   Something to occupy those players whose characters do not last long.

Matt, I hated missing the last game but too much was going on.  So, I am looking forward to this.  Come on, November !!


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 8, 2003)

Yeah, I'll have plenty "just in case" and also so y'all can have your pick of roles, rather than some of you having to take the leftovers.  And I agree, _d02: Know No Limit!!!!!111!!!_ (don't forget the subtitle!) is more of a "between events" type of thing.  I really have no idea if the game will be completely crappy or not, but you never know until you try it.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 8, 2003)

Trev - got you signed up!

William - I definitley plan on playiang some *d02 Know No Limit!!!!!!11!!* and I'll probably bring *Zombies!!!* again.  Glad you're going to be there!

Joshua - I think *d02*'s success depends on the energy level and commitment of the people playing it.  Sounds like every one who wants to play has the right mindset, so it should be a blast.

-Matt


----------



## buzz (Oct 8, 2003)

> I think d02's success depends on the energy level and commitment of the people playing it.  Sounds like every one who wants to play has the right mindset, so it should be a blast.



Indeed. I'm polishing up my d02's and getting my limitless hat re-blocked!

I'm only playing if I get to be a ninja, though. All the other classes got totally nerfed when revised d02 came out.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 8, 2003)

buzz said:
			
		

> Indeed. I'm polishing up my d02's and getting my limitless hat re-blocked!
> 
> I'm only playing if I get to be a ninja, though. All the other classes got totally nerfed when revised d02 came out.




The only other class that almost roxxors in d02 is the pirates, but they're only good as NPC's to get their heads kicked off by all the PC Ninjas.

Me, I'm going to be a robot ninja who wails on guitar and and kicks so much @$$ that you're going to kick your mom in the head.

-Matt


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 8, 2003)

buzz said:
			
		

> Indeed. I'm polishing up my d02's and getting my limitless hat re-blocked!
> 
> I'm only playing if I get to be a ninja, though. All the other classes got totally nerfed when revised d02 came out.



d00d, u r so behind the times everyone knows that pirates are the shizint now that priates of the carribeen was such n l337 movie it ownz ur ninja @$$!!!!!!11!!


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 8, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> The only other class that almost roxxors in d02 is the pirates, but they're only good as NPC's to get their heads kicked off by all the PC Ninjas.
> 
> Me, I'm going to be a robot ninja who wails on guitar and and kicks so much @$$ that you're going to kick your mom in the head.
> 
> -Matt



that guys gonna suxxors the kewlest charcter is gonna be my guy that looks like morfious from the matrix only hes kewler cuase he dosnt ware that gay tie and he has a big tatoo of a kanji on his head and hes got an eyepatch  ....  no.... TWO EYEPATHCES ... cauze hes so kewl he"ll kikc ur lilly white robot ninja van halen all the way to detroit and back.


----------



## buzz (Oct 8, 2003)

Pirates are sooo last month, not to mention front-loaded and b0rken. No point in taking more than one level.

And revised ninjas get the Finger of Depp psionic ability at 4th level anyway, so I'll totally r00l yur p1rat3 wannabe a$$.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 9, 2003)

if priates are so last month then ninjas are so 1985 u suXXor two.


----------



## jalea (Oct 9, 2003)

Ok, now would anyone care to translate all that into english?


----------



## buzz (Oct 9, 2003)

But... they're _revised_ ninjas!


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 9, 2003)

jalea said:
			
		

> Ok, now would anyone care to translate all that into english?



Sorry, it's a bit of an in-joke, I'm afraid.  You see, D02 wasn't actually envisioned as a real game _per se_.  There was some guy over on rpg.net that posted a troll? post about how he didn't like d20.  His post was full of spelling and grammar errors and "chat speak" crap, to the point of even spelling d20 wrong (as d02) in the title of the thread.

Some one else, at that point, drubbed up a fake ID (also mispelled, Teh Clawring Crab, IIRC) and announced the new game d02 which involves flipping coins and acting very juvenile.  Apparently a few folks have actually played the game, and say that it can be fun if approached in the right frame of mind.

Also, "my hat of xxxx know no limit!!!!111!!" has become a bit of a rallying cry over at rpg.net to folks.  Anyway, I thought it'd be fun to run a quick pick-up style game of the d02 just for the heck of it, so now buzz and I are engaged in a bit of injokish banter about the game.  It's really fairly meaningless fluff, but fun nonetheless.


----------



## Nazriel (Oct 9, 2003)

Took me a bit to get around to this. Sign me up for the Duchess' Tea Party please. 

I can just see it now... "What a wonderful gathering you've put together your highness, erm, what is that crawling out of your stomach? 

...

AAAAIIIIIIEEEE!!!"


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 10, 2003)

Matty, I've gotten a description of Bad Fur Day from Mr. Clover...please post! 


Bad Fur Day
"The Sullen Woods have long been a bastion against the settlement of the 
civilized races due to their wild nature but the road through them was 
always safely protected by a Druidic Warder.  Something seems to have 
changed and transport of goods through them is no longer safe.  If the 
southwest road between the villages of Mistybole and Lovelywood cannot be 
tamed once again several extra days of travel to avoid this stretch are 
the result.  Your group must discover the mystery of this change and 
rectify the situation, or die trying..."


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 11, 2003)

Nazriel - Got you signed up - it's a full day of horrors for you!

Trev - Updated!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 12, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Nazriel - Got you signed up - it's a full day of horrors for you!



Perhaps even more horror than he realized.  I have acquired another copy of *you-know-what* to share at the Gameday.  So at least one more person will take the infection--uh, I mean, the game, known as *you-know-what* home with them.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 12, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Perhaps even more horror than he realized.  I have acquired another copy of *you-know-what* to share at the Gameday.  So at least one more person will take the infection--uh, I mean, the game, known as *you-know-what* home with them.




And don't forget the copy of the game itself and its supplement as table prizes.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 13, 2003)

Matt, I just wanted to remind everyone that we can make more tables available, if the numbers justify it.

Anyone interested in setting up a D&D Miniatures combat? We can use one of the big tables. We'll pull out one of the mondo mats for it.


----------



## jalea (Oct 13, 2003)

If anyone is interested in miniatures games I can set up and run a CAV game.

It would have to be in the afternoon, though


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 13, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Matt, I just wanted to remind everyone that we can make more tables available, if the numbers justify it.
> 
> Anyone interested in setting up a D&D Miniatures combat? We can use one of the big tables. We'll pull out one of the mondo mats for it.




Sounds good, thalmin!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 14, 2003)

I wouldn't mind some D&D minis combat.  D'oh!  Except I'm running the entire time!

Well, thalmin, do you at least sell singles at Games Plus?  Opened up booster packs and all that?


----------



## thalmin (Oct 14, 2003)

Sorry, no singles.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 14, 2003)

Grrr!  It seems beastly hard to find someone who does that, for some odd reason.  It's easy enough to find Heroclix singles.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 14, 2003)

I do trade some, though.


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 15, 2003)

Hey guys. Sorry it took me so long to find out there was another Games Day. 

Looks like the d20 Modern game will fulfill that, so I'm guessing there's no need for a second. I was hoping to continue my string of d20 Modern games at three. Ah well. Still, if people would like a d20 Modern option in the afternoon slot, I'm up for it.

Alternately, I might be convinced to run an Arcana Unearthed game, if anyone's interested.

Mike Grasso


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 15, 2003)

Mike, I might be interested if I don't get more takers for my d20 Dark*Matter game.  It'll have to be an alternate, though.


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 15, 2003)

Oh, I didn't even see that the Dark*Matter game was d20 Modern. I guess that makes two d20 Modern games already on the schedule. 

I'm wondering if there'll be enough people present to support that fourth game in the afternoon. I'm leaning more and more towards Arcana Unearthed as a possibility; I've been wanting to test-drive it for a while now.


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 15, 2003)

Oh, I didn't even see that the Dark*Matter game was d20 Modern. I guess that makes two d20 Modern games already on the schedule. 

I'm wondering if there'll be enough people present to support that fourth game in the afternoon. I'm leaning more and more towards Arcana Unearthed as a possibility; I've been wanting to test-drive it for a while now.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 15, 2003)

That's a good question.  I've missed the last two gamedays, but it does seem that the sign-up rate so far is slower than it's been in the past.  I'd do AU as an alternate too, if Dark*Matter doesn't get more takers.


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 15, 2003)

All right. Put me down for Arcana Unearthed in the afternoon slot, Matty. I'll have an adventure synopsis ready by this weekend.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 15, 2003)

I would not worry about attendence yet, there is still a month away.  People seem to sign on later and later.  The first few had very large turn outs, but then they started dwindling some.  I have never had a bad game there and it is always nice socializing with new people, so I always really look forward to these gatherings.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm not worried, just curious.  Last time I came, which admitedly, was probably almost a year ago now, it seems there were a lot more games, and more people signed up for the games as well.  We're literally, what, a month away today from the gamesday, and we've only got three games scheduled, and most of them aren't full?  Weren't there more previously?


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 15, 2003)

If I may, I think the problem may be publicity. I'm not a regular here on the ENWorld boards anymore, and I only heard about this Games Day by checking out Games Plus's calendar page, which I was checking for completely different reasons. I haven't heard about it on rpg.net, and I didn't even see this thread until I scrolled back a few pages. Is there any way this thread could be made sticky to the top of the forum thread list?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 15, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> If I may, I think the problem may be publicity. I'm not a regular here on the ENWorld boards anymore, and I only heard about this Games Day by checking out Games Plus's calendar page, which I was checking for completely different reasons. I haven't heard about it on rpg.net



Maybe MattyHelms has been banned from there for running *Synnibar*?




			
				mgrasso said:
			
		

> , and I didn't even see this thread until I scrolled back a few pages.  Is there any way this thread could be made sticky to the top of the forum thread list?



Yes, but sticky threads actually get read less than other threads, so it's not worth it.  The dedicated few just keep finding ways to bump it, probably more and more frequently as the date approaches.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 15, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'm not worried, just curious.  Last time I came, which admitedly, was probably almost a year ago now, it seems there were a lot more games, and more people signed up for the games as well.  We're literally, what, a month away today from the gamesday, and we've only got three games scheduled, and most of them aren't full?  Weren't there more previously?



Attendance definitely seemed higher at last year's gamedays (after the first one in January).  The one in June of 2002 was very crowded; I liked the one this June much more.  And as "Know the Toe" pointed out, there does seem to be a flurry of sign-ups toward the end.


----------



## Mark (Oct 15, 2003)

Good Publicity

1.) Make sure to remind people (and add a link) when you are in other threads and see that they are from this area.

2.) Be sure to let your group know about it and get them in early.  We seem to get very few people who manage to get more then one person from their regular group.

3.) Let people on every game site you go to know about it.

4.) Perhaps you have a new friend or co-worker who is a non-gamer?  I've never found the gamedays to be something to which I'd be embarrassed bringing a non-gamer.  The folks are nice and not at all outrageous, as can be the case at some larger events.  Folks always seem to be on their best behavior, unlike some of the home games in times past where I've played.  If you're ever going to introduce a new gamer to the hobby, it's a great place and they don't even have to necessarily be interested in the same game as you since there are so many.

5.) There are many prizes and it's FREE to come and check it out!


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 16, 2003)

Okay - much to address...

mgrasso, got your Unearthed Arcana game signed up.  I wouldn't worry about attendance too much.  Through walk-ins and last minute sign-ups, we've managed a decent crowd each time.  I think many people have gotten into the habit of waiting to sign up for games since we have been enforcing the "no game hopping" rule.  I know that I have been a bad example by not particiapting in the morning slot yet...

As for RPG.net and the Gameday - I am not running Gamedays for RPG.net for a number of reasons (mostly attendance and support).  Mark asked me to take over the ENWorld Gamedays, so it seems kind of tacky for me to be overtly pushing the ENWorld Gameday out at RPG.net.  The fact that I run Synnibarr at the Gamedays has gotten some press over there, but not enough to draw people in.

I don't think the Chicago Gameday would (or should) ever be a sticky here on ENWorld - it isn't an "official" event like the ones I ran for RPG.net and ENWorld would fairly have to make _every_ gathering a "sticky".  Clutters up the forums and, as Joshua pointed out, stickies tend to get ignored.

Like Mark pointed out, there are a number of ways to drum up interest outside of just the ENWorld boards.  Unfortunately, my change to a job that would allow me to use the Internet during the day is taking longer than I had hoped, so I can't be as vocal as I'd like.  As I menioned above, though, we always seem to get a good crowd.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 16, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> The fact that I run Synnibarr at the Gamedays has gotten some press over there, but not enough to draw people in.



OK, that was a joke (getting banned from RPG.net for running *Synnibar*.  I never thought about the opposite--that it might actually lure people to an EN World Game Day!


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 16, 2003)

They don't mind Synnibar at rpg.net as much as they do F.A.T.A.L. or Rahowa.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 16, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> OK, that was a joke (getting banned from RPG.net for running *Synnibar*.  I never thought about the opposite--that it might actually lure people to an EN World Game Day!




Actaully, it's always been brought up in a positive light, along the lines of "Here's your chance to actually play *Synnibarr*!"  It's funny how the supposedly d20-only EWNWorld crowd has reacted better than RPG.net to playing it.

I'm not slamming RPG.net - I still post there and game with some people I met through it - but it can be a pretty apathetic site when it comes to actually playing games instead of complaining about them


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 16, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Okay - much to address...
> 
> mgrasso, got your Unearthed Arcana game signed up.  I wouldn't worry about attendance too much.  Through walk-ins and last minute sign-ups, we've managed a decent crowd each time.  I think many people have gotten into the habit of waiting to sign up for games since we have been enforcing the "no game hopping" rule.  I know that I have been a bad example by not particiapting in the morning slot yet...
> 
> ...




No problem, Matt. I have no doubt there'll be the usual gang of people showing up unannounced. And I will have the synopsis for my game soon. I'm just letting the scenario ideas percolate in my head...

Mike


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 16, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Okay - much to address...
> 
> mgrasso, got your Unearthed Arcana game signed up.




Oh, by the way, it's Arcana Unearthed.


----------



## Mark (Oct 16, 2003)

Please add me to the players' list for the SG-1 game and I'll try to figure out a plan for slot two.  How long does a game of Talisman last?


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 16, 2003)

Here's my Arcana Unearthed summary:

"The grand streets of De-Shamod, giantish capital and home of the Diamond Throne of the giants. All of you are respected and esteemed experts in your fields. Whether a magical theoretician at the University of Se-Heton, an akashic historian who has lived among the giants for years, or an oathsworn ronin who needs a new reason for being, you've all been called or have volunteered to hear the Diamond Throne's agents and attend to their mission: to use recently-unearthed information to discover the nature of the strange dramojh structure which has stood in the giantish capital since the dragonkin were driven out. You may create characters of 10th character level using the Arcana Unearthed core book. Please use no Prestige Classes or homebrew rules/spells/weapons. Feel free to multiclass and use racial levels, though. All characters must have a Profession that would bring them fame or esteem in the giantish capital. Please submit all characters to mgrasso by 11/13 for approval. I will bring pre-gens (including the three character concepts briefly touched upon above)."


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 16, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Here's my Arcana Unearthed summary:
> 
> "The grand streets of De-Shamod, giantish capital and home of the Diamond Throne of the giants. All of you are respected and esteemed experts in your fields. Whether a magical theoretician at the University of Se-Heton, an akashic historian who has lived among the giants for years, or an oathsworn ronin who needs a new reason for being, you've all been called or have volunteered to hear the Diamond Throne's agents and attend to their mission: to use recently-unearthed information to discover the nature of the strange dramojh structure which has stood in the giantish capital since the dragonkin were driven out. You may create characters of 10th character level using the Arcana Unearthed core book. Please use no Prestige Classes or homebrew rules/spells/weapons. Feel free to multiclass and use racial levels, though. All characters must have a Profession that would bring them fame or esteem in the giantish capital. Please submit all characters to mgrasso by 11/13 for approval. I will bring pre-gens (including the three character concepts briefly touched upon above)."




Oh, and the title is "The Shifting Sphere."


----------



## ejja_1 (Oct 16, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Please add me to the players' list for the SG-1 game and I'll try to figure out a plan for slot two.  How long does a game of Talisman last?




Depends on how many are playing and the events in a given game, it could take as short as a couple hours or last weeks depending on play.
If you limit people to one character per session it's managable.


----------



## omokage (Oct 16, 2003)

Sign me up for Tea Party and Talisman please.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 16, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Oh, by the way, it's Arcana Unearthed.




Sorry about that -  I knew something didn't feel right when I typed it!  I guess old habits die hard


----------



## thalmin (Oct 17, 2003)

We just recieved our first donation for the door prizes. Expeditious Retreat Press is donating 2 copies of "A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe." Thank you, Joseph and Suzi.


----------



## GORAK (Oct 17, 2003)

*11/15 Gameday Reg- Slot 1 Game 3- D&D 3.5 ed "Bad Fur Day"*

Posted 10/17/03
............
11/15 SAT EnWorld Gameday Registration
Morning
Slot 1, Game 3- D&D 3.5 ed "Bad Fur Day" registration
Hello Trevalon,
You can sign us all up for 4 seats at your game:
1. Joe Kaminski      EMAIL- jbkaminski@msn.com
2. Elliott Kozel       EMAIL- dependableresearch@ameritech.net
3. Greg Tarczynski   EMAIL- xcomgt@netscape.net
4. Jacob Chermak    EMAIL- jchermak@earthlink.net 
...................
We are all familiar with D&D 3.0 ed ruleset and can adapt fairly quickly to any new modifications in your game world. This would be a great opportunity to get all of us familiar using the 3.5 ed ruleset. 
Go ahead and mass mail each of us with any character creation rules/ guidelines so we can have them ready for when Gameday arrives. We can create characters using the 3.0 ed Core rules and make the 3.5 mods at the event.
regards
Joe Kaminski (GORAK)
EMAIL- jbkaminski@msn.com


----------



## GORAK (Oct 17, 2003)

*(nil)*

(NIL)


----------



## GORAK (Oct 17, 2003)

*Nil*

NIL


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 17, 2003)

Gorak, I'd be happy to have you in the game, but as per the rules, everyone needs to speak for themselves to sign up for the gameday.  I'm sure Matty would sign you up, but pass the world along to your friends that they need to sign up for themselves.

To my players: for characters for the scenario, I'll probably have some pre-gens ready for you, or perhaps we'll just use the iconics.  I'll keep you informed when I know for sure.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 17, 2003)

OOhhh, that is a great book.  Someone will find themselves with a very valuable prize.


----------



## GORAK (Oct 17, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Gorak, I'd be happy to have you in the game, but as per the rules, everyone needs to speak for themselves to sign up for the gameday.  I'm sure Matty would sign you up, but pass the world along to your friends that they need to sign up for themselves.
> 
> To my players: for characters for the scenario, I'll probably have some pre-gens ready for you, or perhaps we'll just use the iconics.  I'll keep you informed when I know for sure.



............
Hello Trevalon,
OK, go ahead and sign me up (GORAK) for your morning Slot 1, Game 3- D&D 3.5 ed "Bad Fur Day" game . 
I will be DM'ing my campaign tomorrow and will let the other 3 guys know they need to each register separately with a different name and post a register request with you. 
later
Joe Kaminski
(jbkaminski@msn.com)


----------



## GORAK (Oct 17, 2003)

*Sign up for Breakfast*



			
				MattyHelms said:
			
		

> I'm going to leave the official information in the first post and handle all questions and comments and planning in the rest of the thread.
> 
> Scheduling will work the same as before - propose a game, which slot you want it to run in, an adventure name and summary, and how many players. The game will be added to the schedule and players will sign up in the thread.
> 
> ...



-------------------
Hello Matt,
If you can, please sign me up (GORAK) for Breakfast slot.
later
Joe Kaminski
(jbkaminski@msn.com)


----------



## GORAK (Oct 17, 2003)

*To> MGRASSO  Re> Sign me up, Slot 2 Game 4- Arc Unearthed*

Hello Mgrasso, 
Please sign me up (GORAK) for your afternoon Slot 2, Game 4- Arcana Unearthed game. 
You can mail me the character generation and rule guidelines so I have a pc ready for the event.
Regards
Joe Kaminski
EMAIL- jbkaminski@msn.com


----------



## King of Idiots (Oct 17, 2003)

*To> Trevalon Re> sign me up for Slot 1, Game 3- Bad Fur Day*

Hello Trev,
please sign me up (King of Idiots) for your Slot 1, Game 3- Bad Fur Day game. you can mail me the character generation guidelines so I have character ready for the event.
thanx
Elliott Kozel
EMAIL- chicagosurveys@aol.com


----------



## King of Idiots (Oct 17, 2003)

*MGRASSO- Sign me up for Slot 2, Game 4 -Arc Unearth game*

Yo! Mgrasso, 
Please sign me up (King of Idiots) for your afternoon Slot 2, Game 4- Arcana Unearthed game. you can mail me the character generation and rules so I have pc ready for event.
thanx
Elliott Kozel
EMAIL- chicagosurveys@aol.com


----------



## thalmin (Oct 17, 2003)

It isn't necessary to address each GM for the signups. Matty does the updating of the signup list. Now, questions about the games is another matter.

BTW, we now also have a signed copy of the Dragonlance Campaign Setting to add to our list of door prizes.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 17, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> It isn't necessary to address each GM for the signups. Matty does the updating of the signup list. Now, questions about the games is another matter.
> 
> BTW, we now also have a signed copy of the Dragonlance Campaign Setting to add to our list of door prizes.



What, no autographed *Synnibar*?!?!


----------



## thalmin (Oct 17, 2003)

Matty can autograph his.


----------



## jgbrowning (Oct 18, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> We just recieved our first donation for the door prizes. Expeditious Retreat Press is donating 2 copies of "A Magical Medieval Society: Western Europe." Thank you, Joseph and Suzi.




You're welcome! Wish we could make this one, but just can't.


Stabby McStabStab something for us.....

joe & suzi


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 18, 2003)

King of Idiots said:
			
		

> Yo! Mgrasso,
> Please sign me up (King of Idiots) for your afternoon Slot 2, Game 4- Arcana Unearthed game. you can mail me the character generation and rules so I have pc ready for event.
> thanx
> Elliott Kozel
> EMAIL- chicagosurveys@aol.com




Hey guys,

I'm afraid that character generation is a little too complicated in Arcana Unearthed for me to email it to you. It really does require a copy of the AU corebook. The races, classes, skills and feats are ALL specific to the setting.

Mike


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 18, 2003)

Even with the book, they'd need rules for, what method of stat generation to use, for instance.


----------



## King of Idiots (Oct 18, 2003)

*To> Matty Helms  Re> Sign me on for Breakfast*

Hello Matty Helms,
Please put me (King of Idiots) on for the 8:00 Breakfast.
Thanx
Elliott Kozel
EMAIL- chicagosurveys@aol.com


----------



## pogre (Oct 18, 2003)

Alas, I will not be able to make it up there this time. I do plan on getting up there in the near future. I hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 18, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Even with the book, they'd need rules for, what method of stat generation to use, for instance.




True. I'll have the stat gen and other peripheral info up after I finish the pre-gens sometime this weekend. At that time I'll also post capsule descriptions of all 6 pre-gens.


----------



## cdsaint (Oct 18, 2003)

*Sign me up!*

Hi Guys,
   Looks like I'll make it up for this Game Day about a year after the first one.
Sign me up for breakfast, stargate in slot one, and dark matter in slot two.

Chris


----------



## Hoog (Oct 18, 2003)

*sign me up*

Hey guys
It has been awhile, but I will be attending Games Day once again. Please sign me up for breakfast, in games slot 1 i would like to play stargate, and in the 2nd slot i would like to be signed up for dark matter.
thanks mike


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 18, 2003)

Matty, can you add me to game 3 in the morning and game 4 in the afternoon?

Thanks


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 19, 2003)

cdsaint, Hoog: welcome back!  Glad you found the Gameday

cdsaint: sure you don't wanna run *Weird Wars* in the morning slot instead of playing?


----------



## Templeguard (Oct 19, 2003)

*SAT 11/15 EnWorld Chicago Game Day*

Matty Helms....
Please sign me up for the breakfast as I also wish to signgi up for  Slot 1, Game 3- Bad Fur Day (DM- Trevalon Moonleirion) and afternoon Slot 2, Game 4- Arcana Unearthed (DM- Mgrasso). Thanks!


----------



## Templeguard (Oct 19, 2003)

*SAT 11/15 EnWorld Chicago Game Day*

Mgrasso..... 
Please sign me up for your game "Slot 2, Game 4- Arcana Unearthed ".
Thanks!


----------



## Templeguard (Oct 19, 2003)

*SAT 11/15 EnWorld Chicago Game Day*

Trevalon Moonleirion.....
Please sign me up for your gema Slot 1, Game 3- Bad Fur Day. Thanks!


----------



## cdsaint (Oct 19, 2003)

*Lurking......*

Hey Barendd Nobeard,
   It's good to be coming back. I've been lurking around, but haven't had the free time to attend the other game days since the first. Don't have anything worked up for WW right now. I haven't actually done any original adventures in about a year. 
  I've got an adventure I'm working on for our Spring Offensive Con down here in E. Peoria in April, But I'm not anywhere near done with it. So, I'll just be stuck playing this trip.
  Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing you and Mark and probably others again after 2 years. It just doesn't seem like that long ago.

Chris


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 19, 2003)

King of Idiots, GORAK,

I think you two gents played in my last Whispering Woodwind game, if I'm recalling correctly.  I've been kind of hemming and hawing over the weekend about the game and you two. Since the gameday is all about meeting new folks and trying new games, I was wondering if maybe you wouldn't mind horribly bowing out of the game.  The scenario has a flavor similar to our last game, and I think you might even be happier trying something new on for size.  I think it would also be nice to maybe have some new people get a chance to be in my game. I am sorry for sort of doing this, but especially when you essentially sign up a large group of friends in the same game, it seems to sort of take some of the fun out of the gameday.


----------



## Fayredeth (Oct 19, 2003)

Count me in on this gameday! I'll be coming along with Trev, so sign me up for the breakfast. Game 4 "The Duchess' Tea Party" sounds interesting, so please add me to that for the morning, and I'll join the Dark Matter game in the afternoon as well. I miss these days, so I'm looking forward to joining back with you guys!


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 20, 2003)

First off, let me apologize - I have had One Bad Weekend which left me almost no time for the Internet.  I was able to log on and update the schedule quickly, but things would pop up the second I would try to post a reply or two.  Here goes and please let me know if I miss anything:

Joseph and Suzi - thank you so much for your donation!!!  Your products rock and there will definitely be two lucky people that day.

GORAK, King of Idiots - welcome aboard!

porge - sorry you won't be able to make it.  Keep your eyes peeled for the next one!

cdsaint, Hoog, and dinkledog - welcome back!!!!

Templeguard and Fayredeth - glad you can make it!

I am picking up some prized donated by Kenzer and Company tomorrow night, so I'll have more prize details then.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## buzz (Oct 20, 2003)

*Schedule error*

Uh, Matty, you have me signed up for Bad Fur Day. I had asked to be signed up for the tea Party.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 20, 2003)

buzz said:
			
		

> Uh, Matty, you have me signed up for Bad Fur Day. I had asked to be signed up for the tea Party.





Aw c'mon... you know you'd rather play with some friendly woodland creatures in my game...
...
"Oh god! Oh god!  Make it stop, it's eating my leg!!!!"...

And that's just the rabbits... 

I jest because I care... 

Get this man signed up for the right game Matty.  I know you can hear him with your bionic ear.


----------



## buzz (Oct 20, 2003)

No offense intended, Trev.  I'm just concerned because the Tea Party seems to be full up, yet I asked to sign up for it back on the 7th.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 20, 2003)

Don't worry, buzz -- I'll make room for you if it comes to that.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 20, 2003)

Wow, there was a lot of activity over the weekend.


----------



## GORAK (Oct 20, 2003)

*JALLEA> Sign up for Game 1 Slot 1, D20 Modern*

Hello Jalea,
Please sign me up (GORAK) for your Slot 1, Game 1- D20 Modern game.
Thanx
Joe Kaminski


----------



## King of Idiots (Oct 20, 2003)

*Sign me up for Slot 1 Game 1- D20 modern*

hello jalea, please sign me up for your Game 1 Slot 1- D20 modern game. later
Elliott Kozel
(King of Idiots)


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 20, 2003)

GORAK, King of Idiots, excellent choice in a morning game!  Smash some radioactive baddies for me.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 20, 2003)

buzz - MattyHelms says you play Bad Fur Day!!!!!    Sorry 'bout that - just 'cause I can hear better doesn't mean I'm any better at processing the information 

GORAK, King of Idiots - got your games changed.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 20, 2003)

I am still trying to figure out my afternoon event.  Both the Arcana Unearthed and Dark Matter events sound very interesting, but I am not familiar with the rules for either.  I don't have a problem with a pre-generated character. How much knowledge of either rules set is required to enjoy them.

It is good to see so many Game Day veterans and new people showing up.  Looking forward to November 15th.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 21, 2003)

You can always peruse the d20 Modern SRD online.  My Dark*Matter game is a d20 conversion.


----------



## Templeguard (Oct 21, 2003)

Matty helms....can you add me to the breakfast list and also I would like to change from the bad fur day game over to the D20 modern game. Thanks -Templeguard


----------



## jalea (Oct 21, 2003)

man, don't log on for a weekend and all 4377 breaks loose.

Thanx for signing up for my game, I guess I should come up something more that just a description, huh?
My players, 
Character generation is 32 point buy. 3rd level characters.
As for backstory, your character need to be at least 18 years old and needs to have a reason to be alone in the Rocky Mountains of Colorado in the middle of June, 2003. Survival skills are suggested, but not required, as is the abilty to drive. Any items in the d20 Modern Core Rulebook,as well as the d20 Modern Web Enhancement are available, though you still need licences to get restricted items and the wealth score to buy them. I also use the Big Bang series books from available from the RPGnow store.

Please email me your characters as soon as you can (so I know the best way to dispatch, er I mean work them into the story, yeah that's it)


Matt, sign me up for the Dark Matter game in the afternoon, Thanx.


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 21, 2003)

Matt, 

Sign me up for the Dark Matter game in the afternoon. 


Josh, 

Thanks for the advice. I will check out the D20 Modern SRD.  I played Spycraft last time I was at  a Gameday, so it should not be too difficult to get a feel for Dark Matter.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 21, 2003)

Templeguard said:
			
		

> Matty helms....can you add me to the breakfast list and also I would like to change from the bad fur day game over to the D20 modern game. Thanks -Templeguard





Though normally the rules are to not let people switch games, since I think you're with gorak and king of idiots, *I* wouldn't mind if you switched over.  But i'm not the boss--that'd be Matty Helms.

What's the call Matty? He's free to leave if he so desires as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 21, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice. I will check out the D20 Modern SRD.  I played Spycraft last time I was at  a Gameday, so it should not be too difficult to get a feel for Dark Matter.



Dark*Matter is just a campaign setting for the defunct Alternity system.  This game is a Dark*Matter adventure using the d20 Modern rules.


----------



## ejja_1 (Oct 21, 2003)

jalea said:
			
		

> man, don't log on for a weekend and all 4377 breaks loose.
> 
> Thanx for signing up for my game, I guess I should come up something more that just a description, huh?
> My players,
> ...




Jalea,
I havent played Modern yet, and would like to request a pre-gen if thats ok with you. Let me know if thats alright, otherwise I can borrow a copy of modern and wing the best I can.
Ejja_1


----------



## jalea (Oct 21, 2003)

ejja_1 said:
			
		

> Jalea,
> I havent played Modern yet, and would like to request a pre-gen if thats ok with you. Let me know if thats alright, otherwise I can borrow a copy of modern and wing the best I can.
> Ejja_1




Shouldn't be a problem I'll try to have a couple of them for walk ins.

I"ll email you a character, would you mind coming up with a backstory yourself?


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 21, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> I am still trying to figure out my afternoon event.  Both the Arcana Unearthed and Dark Matter events sound very interesting, but I am not familiar with the rules for either.  I don't have a problem with a pre-generated character. How much knowledge of either rules set is required to enjoy them.
> 
> It is good to see so many Game Day veterans and new people showing up.  Looking forward to November 15th.




Arcana Unearthed uses essentially its own homebrew version of the D&D 3.0 rules, with some changes that resemble 3.5 and some that don't. There are some skill changes ("Sneak" instead of Hide and Move Silently), an entirely-different magic system, some combat streamlining, and the aforementioned custom races and classes.

If you know d20/D&D, you'll be fine. I'll be distributing a handout with the major changes at the game. I have the pre-gens more or less done, so I'll post capsule descriptions of them all soon. However, I'd prefer to have people rank their choices in pre-gens at the game itself. Again, if you have the AU corebook, and you'd like to make a character of your own, go ahead and create a 10th level character with 21,000 gp worth of equipment using the AU magic item rules.


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 21, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Arcana Unearthed uses essentially its own homebrew version of the D&D 3.0 rules, with some changes that resemble 3.5 and some that don't. There are some skill changes ("Sneak" instead of Hide and Move Silently), an entirely-different magic system, some combat streamlining, and the aforementioned custom races and classes.
> 
> If you know d20/D&D, you'll be fine. I'll be distributing a handout with the major changes at the game. I have the pre-gens more or less done, so I'll post capsule descriptions of them all soon. However, I'd prefer to have people rank their choices in pre-gens at the game itself. Again, if you have the AU corebook, and you'd like to make a character of your own, go ahead and create a 10th level character with 21,000 gp worth of equipment using the AU magic item rules.




By the way, start with the following ability scores arranged to taste: 15, 14, 13, 12, 12, and 10.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 21, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Though normally the rules are to not let people switch games, since I think you're with gorak and king of idiots, *I* wouldn't mind if you switched over.  But i'm not the boss--that'd be Matty Helms.
> 
> What's the call Matty? He's free to leave if he so desires as far as I'm concerned.




Yeah, I'm going to make an exception in this case.  Just this once.  Don't think I've gone soft or anything 

-Matt


----------



## Graytor (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi Matt,

please sign me up for The Breakfast @ 8:00 am along with Slot 1 game 1, slot 2 game 4.
Thanks Much,
Graytor



			
				MattyHelms said:
			
		

> The Details - A day of FREE gaming, courtesy your friends at Games Plus!  All we ask is that you sign up to run or play in a game by replying to this thread.  It's that easy to play!  Reply or PM with any questions, otherwise, see you all there!
> 
> Location-
> 
> ...


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 22, 2003)

Graytor - got you signed up!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ejja_1 (Oct 22, 2003)

jalea said:
			
		

> Shouldn't be a problem I'll try to have a couple of them for walk ins.
> 
> I"ll email you a character, would you mind coming up with a backstory yourself?





Not a problem, ill respond to your email with a background using the guidlines you have set here.
Thank you for being understanding of my lack of modern skillz.


----------



## Mark (Oct 22, 2003)

Talisman, Talisman, Talisman, Talisman, Talisman,Talisman...


----------



## thalmin (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey, Matt. We are starting to fill up all the games. Whadya say we open another table or 2?


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 22, 2003)

Mark - I got the hint...  you're signed up  

thalmin - I opened up one more table in each slot - we'll see if we can accomidate everyone this time around 

And I signed up for "Bad Fur Day"!!!!!!!

-Matt


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 22, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Mark - I got the hint...  you're signed up
> 
> thalmin - I opened up one more table in each slot - we'll see if we can accomidate everyone this time around
> 
> ...




Excellent! Can I run something in the morning? Does it have to be d20?

Mike


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 22, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Excellent! Can I run something in the morning? Does it have to be d20?
> 
> Mike




It has to be either d20 or Synnibarr 

Seriously, whatever you want to run, we'll give it a shot.


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 22, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> It has to be either d20 or Synnibarr
> 
> Seriously, whatever you want to run, we'll give it a shot.




Heh. Okay, excellent. I'll have something selected, including synopsis, in the next 24 hours. I'm a born GM.  And hey, I take requests! If there's a consensus for anything in particular, I'm receptive.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 22, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> It has to be either d20 or Synnibarr



That's our Matty!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 22, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Heh. Okay, excellent. I'll have something selected, including synopsis, in the next 24 hours. I'm a born GM.  And hey, I take requests! If there's a consensus for anything in particular, I'm receptive.



How about *Call of Cthulhu*?  Or *Little Fears*?  Heck, I've never played *GURPS*, but would be willing to try it.  Or *1st ed. AD&D*?


----------



## jalea (Oct 22, 2003)

*MATT!!!* I think you overlooked my request to be placed in the dark matter game and now it's full.

If someone is going to run GURPS please run it in the afternoon, seeing that  I now have it open


----------



## buzz (Oct 22, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Heh. Okay, excellent. I'll have something selected, including synopsis, in the next 24 hours. I'm a born GM.  And hey, I take requests! If there's a consensus for anything in particular, I'm receptive.



I'm cool with this as Long as you run something that I don't want to play, as I'm already all signed up.


----------



## jalea (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh Matt, since I have your attention, did you get my pm to you at the cmg boards?
I have some door prizes from Reaper for you if you wish.


----------



## Templeguard (Oct 22, 2003)

*Dark Matter*



			
				jalea said:
			
		

> *MATT!!!* I think you overlooked my request to be placed in the dark matter game and now it's full.
> 
> If someone is going to run GURPS please run it in the afternoon, seeing that  I now have it open




Well I was accidently placed in the Dark Matter game and wasn't planning on playing in it. You can go ahead and take my spot.


----------



## jalea (Oct 22, 2003)

only if it's ok with Matt.

I was just giving him  for not being able to hear.


----------



## Painfully (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi, Matty!

Sign me up for Stargate in the morning slot.  I'll also try to make breakfast this time around.  See you all there!


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 22, 2003)

Okay, got some ideas for my morning game. Bear with me as I free-associate:

Stuff I'd like to run:

* First of all, I noticed there are no Star Wars or Call of Cthulhu games on schedule, which have been popular choices at past Games Days. Are people tired of them? If not, either of those could be fun. Has anyone ever run a Delta Green CoC scenario at a Games Day? I'd probably want a Call of Cthulhu game to be a four-player deal, though. I have trouble running CoC with big groups.

* I've had an itch to run Exalted recently (what with the recent release of the Sidereals book) but that's not a game that's easy to teach in 4 hours as a one-shot.

* Feng Shui is a good one-shot type game, and I know it's been run at Games Days in the past to great effect. I'm up for this too.

* Mutants & Masterminds: I finally got a chance to test-drive this system last month and it was a lot of fun. 

Stuff I'm reluctant to run:

* Regarding GURPS: lots of options and possibilities there, obviously, but not one of my favorite systems. I do have some good historical scenario ideas for this system, though. 

* Little Fears might be a little too intense for a one-shot at a Games Day. I've been really wanting to run it, but I think I'd rather do it with people I know well. 

I own a *great* number of games; so there might be stuff I forgot to include on this list that might interest some people. I hope it's okay to have this discussion in this thread - otherwise, feel free to PM me or email at mg7810 at yahoo dot com.


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 22, 2003)

Okay, got some ideas for my morning game. Bear with me as I free-associate:

Stuff I'd like to run:

* First of all, I noticed there are no Star Wars or Call of Cthulhu games on schedule, which have been popular choices at past Games Days. Are people tired of them? If not, either of those could be fun. Has anyone ever run a Delta Green CoC scenario at a Games Day? I'd probably want a Call of Cthulhu game to be a four-player deal, though. I have trouble running CoC with big groups.

* I've had an itch to run Exalted recently (what with the recent release of the Sidereals book) but that's not a game that's easy to teach in 4 hours as a one-shot.

* Feng Shui is a good one-shot type game, and I know it's been run at Games Days in the past to great effect. I'm up for this too.

* Mutants & Masterminds: I finally got a chance to test-drive this system last month and it was a lot of fun. 

Stuff I'm reluctant to run:

* Regarding GURPS: lots of options and possibilities there, obviously, but not one of my favorite systems. I do have some good historical scenario ideas for this system, though. 

* Little Fears might be a little too intense for a one-shot at a Games Day. I've been really wanting to run it, but I think I'd rather do it with people I know well. 

I own a *great* number of games; so there might be stuff I forgot to include on this list that might interest some people. I hope it's okay to have this discussion in this thread - otherwise, feel free to PM me or email at mg7810 at yahoo dot com.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 22, 2003)

jalea said:
			
		

> *MATT!!!* I think you overlooked my request to be placed in the dark matter game and now it's full.
> 
> If someone is going to run GURPS please run it in the afternoon, seeing that  I now have it open




Just 'cause I can hear now doesn't mean that I'm any better at processing the information  

Gotcha fixed up.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 22, 2003)

jalea said:
			
		

> only if it's ok with Matt.
> 
> I was just giving him  for not being able to hear.




Yeah - what _is_ the deal with me?!?!?!?


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 22, 2003)

Painfully said:
			
		

> Hi, Matty!
> 
> Sign me up for Stargate in the morning slot.  I'll also try to make breakfast this time around.  See you all there!




Glad you can make it again!


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 22, 2003)

jalea said:
			
		

> Oh Matt, since I have your attention, did you get my pm to you at the cmg boards?
> I have some door prizes from Reaper for you if you wish.




I have now


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 23, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Okay, got some ideas for my morning game. Bear with me as I free-associate:
> 
> Stuff I'd like to run:
> 
> ...



People love Cthulhu; in fact, some of us are waiting, hoping a CoC game shows up so we can sign up for that.  

I think a Coc/Delta Green game sounds great!

Actually, those all sound great.  I understand about *Little Fears*--I finally got to play it at GenCon this year.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 23, 2003)

How about a 7th Sea game?


----------



## PBB_TSSI (Oct 23, 2003)

Sign me up for the slot 1, game 1, d20 modern event!


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 23, 2003)

Here's the synopsis for my morning event. 

"Twenty Years Later..."
Call of Cthulhu d20/Delta Green

In 1983, the PCs are investigating a series of murders in and around a military base. In 2003, the PCs are twenty years older (but not necessarily wiser), and the murders are happening again. Can they solve the murders in the present day while dealing with the maddening gaps in their memory about the truth behind the 1983 murders? 

Yes, this story will be told in two time periods, with the characters at two different experience levels. We'll be bouncing back and forth between the two. PLEASE NOTE: This game will only have four player slots.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 23, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Here's the synopsis for my morning event.
> 
> "Twenty Years Later..."
> Call of Cthulhu d20/Delta Green
> ...



Sounds great!

MattyHelms, please sign me up for this game.  Thanks!


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 23, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Sounds great!
> 
> MattyHelms, please sign me up for this game.  Thanks!




Thanks! By the way, this game is *all* pre-gens. In fact, you'll get two completely different versions of your character; one in 1983 (at a lower level) and one in 2003. By the way, I am using the d20 CoC rules by and large as they appear in the book but with one important house-rule: hit points are always equal to Constitution (unless you take a hp-adding feat). There are no ascending hit points as you go up in levels. I have a problem with 20th-level Professor Farthingbottom being able to take an RPG blast to the chest and possibly survive.  That's fine for d20 Modern which is a heroic game, but hey, this is Call of Cthulhu! Death and insanity are par for the course.

Mike


----------



## Mark (Oct 23, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> ...but hey, this is Call of Cthulhu! Death and insanity are par for the course.




_Especially the way Barendd Nobeard plays..._


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 23, 2003)

Matt,

Please sign me up for:
Game 2 - Stargate SG-1 - "Duck Blind"​
Also, I would like to run a game in the afternoon slot:


Game 5 - d20 SWASHBUCKLING ADVENTURES (d20 or 7th Sea R&K, whichever is wanted more)
(Need a minimum of 4 players, no more then 6)

Will post a Title and Description later today

GM - FCWesel
Seats - 
1. 
2.  
3. 
4. 
5. 
6.


----------



## jalea (Oct 23, 2003)

Just to remind everyone in my game, with one or two exceptions please get me your characters no later than Nov 13th.
Thanx.

Are the characters for the dark matter game pre-gen or do we need to make them?


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 23, 2003)

Dark*Matter will be pre-gens, but I'll let y'all have a look at them before the game day.


----------



## shadowlight (Oct 23, 2003)

Sign me up for MGrasso's AU Game!!  Looks like I'll be coming with JDyal!


----------



## shadowlight (Oct 23, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Here's the synopsis for my morning event.
> 
> "Twenty Years Later..."
> Call of Cthulhu d20/Delta Green




Yaow!!  Sign me up for this one too!

Mike, will the AU adventure be pregens or should I bring something?  I've got the AU book...


----------



## shadowlight (Oct 23, 2003)

shadowlight said:
			
		

> Yaow!!  Sign me up for this one too!
> 
> Mike, will the AU adventure be pregens or should I bring something?  I've got the AU book...




I just saw your earlier post:
10th level, 21000gp, 15, 14, 13, 12, 12, and 10 (at 1st level I assume) arranged to taste...


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 23, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Thanks! By the way, this game is *all* pre-gens. In fact, you'll get two completely different versions of your character; one in 1983 (at a lower level) and one in 2003.



Sounds good to me.  This looks like a lot of fun--just what I expect out of an EN World Gameday!  I assume we'll get the pre-gens at the Gameday, but if you are going to distribute them early, just post here.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 23, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> _Especially the way Barendd Nobeard plays..._



Hey, at least I wasn't the one who cast fireball into the methane haze!


----------



## Mark (Oct 23, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Hey, at least I wasn't the one who cast fireball into the methane haze!




Yeah, who was that again?  I forget which one of you wanted to blow up that assassin as he lurked in the castle cistern, below the wooden seat, awaiting his majesty to take the throne.  That was a bit messy, wasn't it?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 23, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Yeah, who was that again?  I forget which one of you wanted to blow up that assassin as he lurked in the castle cistern, below the wooden seat, awaiting his majesty to take the throne.  That was a bit messy, wasn't it?



That was Roland Delacroix. After we all told him *not* to do that.  

See what you're missing, folks who don't attend EN Gamedays?  All this fun can be yours....for free!


----------



## Mark (Oct 23, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> That was Roland Delacroix. After we all told him *not* to do that.




Ah, yes.  Good old Roland made the big splash... 



			
				Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> See what you're missing, folks who don't attend EN Gamedays?  All this fun can be yours....for free!




Better than free!  Looks like there's going to be a couple of hundred door prizes, so everyone will walk away with 3, 4 or 5 free gifts just for signing up in advance.  Can't beat that with a Hong stick!


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 23, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Ah, yes.  Good old Roland made the big splash...
> 
> 
> 
> Better than free!  Looks like there's going to be a couple of hundred door prizes, so everyone will walk away with 3, 4 or 5 free gifts just for signing up in advance.  Can't beat that with a Hong stick!




Mark Plemmons from Kenzer and Company donated about thirty copies of their *Genavue* book.  With door prizes being limited to people who pre-register for this event, everyone should be going home with a few things


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 24, 2003)

shadowlight said:
			
		

> I just saw your earlier post:
> 10th level, 21000gp, 15, 14, 13, 12, 12, and 10 (at 1st level I assume) arranged to taste...




Yup. Just make sure I get to see your character by the 13th so I can approve it. I'm looking forward to seeing what you bring? Any character concepts at this time?

Oh, by the way, if you take an item creation feat, you can of course spend the base price for any magical items that you could create.


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 24, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me.  This looks like a lot of fun--just what I expect out of an EN World Gameday!  I assume we'll get the pre-gens at the Gameday, but if you are going to distribute them early, just post here.




Yeah, you'll get the pregens at Games Day for both of my games. 

Wow, looking forward to this, guys!


----------



## Mark (Oct 24, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Mark Plemmons from Kenzer and Company donated about thirty copies of their *Genavue* book.  With door prizes being limited to people who pre-register for this event, everyone should be going home with a few things




Heh heh...

A "Couple of Hundred" might have been a bit of an exaggeration. 

I've got a couple dozen miscellaneous d20 goods.  So it looks like at least a couple of prizes per person.  jalea mentioned some minis from Reaper.  Were there some more things coming?


----------



## King of Idiots (Oct 24, 2003)

*To> trevalon*

Me and my other friends were looking forward to playing in your most creative and fascinating game yet because the last one was so entertaining and amusing. I was so disappointed and upset that I was unable to play this time around but perhaps at the next GameDay you will allow me and my friends to join. Hopefully the other person that was being a big crybaby back in July's GameDay will be able to join us at the next one. I will bring plenty of Kleenex for him to cry because he was so entertaining.
tanks
King Of Idiots
(p.s.- Did you notice I got promoted to King of all Idiots?)


----------



## Mark (Oct 24, 2003)

King of Idiots said:
			
		

> Me and my other friends were looking forward to playing in your most creative and fascinating game yet because the last one was so entertaining and amusing. I was so disappointed and upset that I was unable to play this time around but perhaps at the next GameDay you will allow me and my friends to join. Hopefully the other person that was being a big crybaby back in July's GameDay will be able to join us at the next one. I will bring plenty of Kleenex for him to cry because he was so entertaining.
> tanks
> King Of Idiots
> (p.s.- Did you notice I got promoted to King of all Idiots?)




Huh?


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 24, 2003)

King of Idiots said:
			
		

> Me and my other friends were looking forward to playing in your most creative and fascinating game yet because the last one was so entertaining and amusing. I was so disappointed and upset that I was unable to play this time around but perhaps at the next GameDay you will allow me and my friends to join. Hopefully the other person that was being a big crybaby back in July's GameDay will be able to join us at the next one. I will bring plenty of Kleenex for him to cry because he was so entertaining.
> tanks
> King Of Idiots
> (p.s.- Did you notice I got promoted to King of all Idiots?)




And double-huh?


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 24, 2003)

Personal attacks are generally sort of frowned upon at ENWorld, King of Idiots.  Let's keep the past in the past and remember to be respectful of the playstyles of everyone at a gametable, even though you may not agree with them.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 24, 2003)

Hey Matty...

AS there are 2 other "fantasy games" set for the afternoon that do NOT have full tables, perhaps I should offer something different?  Maybe a d20 Modern or d20 Stargate or perhaps something ..._gasp_... not d20??

What do you and the others think?  What do you all WANT to play?

FCWesel


----------



## buzz (Oct 24, 2003)

Man, all these new games being added so late is a PITA. I need to clone myself or something.


----------



## Mark (Oct 24, 2003)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Hey Matty...
> 
> AS there are 2 other "fantasy games" set for the afternoon that do NOT have full tables, perhaps I should offer something different?  Maybe a d20 Modern or d20 Stargate or perhaps something ..._gasp_... not d20??
> 
> ...




Why don't you join us at the Talisman table and if enough new people start clamoring in this thread for something to play, step aside to run an extra game?  Or if we have a lot of walk ups, same thing, but that day...


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 24, 2003)

Mark, I appreciate the suggestion, which has its strong merits; but to be honest, the other games simply did not "jump out at _me_".

I thought I would present an idea and see if there was a interest, but when I looked back on it I realized that I had basically offered a fantasy game when there were two already needing players and I didnt want to steal from them and thought it might be a good idea to offer soemthing different then them so that there would be a greater choice of things to play.

And I thought it would be a better idea to advertise and set-up (via the pre-reg) then to "be there and run on the fly", where I would do all the work on the possibility of maybe having some people wander over and play.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 24, 2003)

Matt, please sign me up for the Game 5, Slot 2 7th Sea game. Floyd, I vote for d20, either way I will have to learn the rules. PregGens, please.


----------



## jalea (Oct 24, 2003)

*Bump*


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 24, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Matt, please sign me up for the Game 5, Slot 2 7th Sea game. Floyd, I vote for d20, either way I will have to learn the rules. PregGens, please.




Hey Curt!  Yup, I will deffinately have Pre-Gens a-ready to be played...it just makes it easier that way.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 24, 2003)

thalmin - got you signed up.

FC - I think your game is different enough to stand out - I woudln't worry about it.  If I wasn't running *Synnibarr* I definitely would've signed up.

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 24, 2003)

King of Idiots said:
			
		

> Me and my other friends were looking forward to playing in your most creative and fascinating game yet because the last one was so entertaining and amusing. I was so disappointed and upset that I was unable to play this time around but perhaps at the next GameDay you will allow me and my friends to join. Hopefully the other person that was being a big crybaby back in July's GameDay will be able to join us at the next one. I will bring plenty of Kleenex for him to cry because he was so entertaining.
> tanks
> King Of Idiots
> (p.s.- Did you notice I got promoted to King of all Idiots?)




Okay, I somehow missed the end of this post last night.

This stops now.

The boards don't tolerate personal attacks.  I don't tolerate personal attacks.  The Gameday is about getting together and having fun - if you can't respect that then you should not (and will not) participate.

-Matt


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 25, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> thalmin - got you signed up.
> 
> FC - I think your game is different enough to stand out - I woudln't worry about it.  If I wasn't running *Synnibarr* I definitely would've signed up.
> 
> -Matt




Okay, cool.  Thanks.

I will most deffinatley get you a write up ASAP!  At the lastest by tomorrow morning.


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 25, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Okay, I somehow missed the end of this post last night.
> 
> This stops now.
> 
> ...




Hear hear.

On a lighter note, I have a question to ask. Are there power outlets near the gaming tables and can I call dibs on one? My laptop battery is on its last legs and could not last a four-hour game session, I fear.


----------



## jalea (Oct 25, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Hear hear.
> 
> On a lighter note, I have a question to ask. Are there power outlets near the gaming tables and can I call dibs on one? My laptop battery is on its last legs and could not last a four-hour game session, I fear.




Same here, my laptop is in the same way

I believe there are outlets, otherwise Mark couldn't plug in his stereo for the last gameday


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 25, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> On a lighter note, I have a question to ask. Are there power outlets near the gaming tables and can I call dibs on one? My laptop battery is on its last legs and could not last a four-hour game session, I fear.




There are a few, but thalmin can confirm.

Side note - is it just me or are there too many freakin' good games this time around?


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 25, 2003)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Okay, cool.  Thanks.
> 
> I will most deffinatley get you a write up ASAP!  At the lastest by tomorrow morning.




Sounds good, my friend.  Lookin' forward to it.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 25, 2003)

*Bad Fur Day Character Creation Rules?*

Will characters be handed out, rolled at the table or ?


----------



## thalmin (Oct 25, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Hear hear.
> 
> On a lighter note, I have a question to ask. Are there power outlets near the gaming tables and can I call dibs on one? My laptop battery is on its last legs and could not last a four-hour game session, I fear.



There is power along the outside wall, behind the traditional GM seats.


----------



## mgrasso (Oct 25, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> There is power along the outside wall, behind the traditional GM seats.




Perfect! Thanks. (this is a shameless bump)


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 25, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Perfect! Thanks. (this is a shameless bump)




Better than a shameful one like mine.


----------



## King of Idiots (Oct 25, 2003)

*Diplomat*



			
				Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Personal attacks are generally sort of frowned upon at ENWorld, King of Idiots.  Let's keep the past in the past and remember to be respectful of the playstyles of everyone at a gametable, even though you may not agree with them.



.......
Did you ever consider being a diplomat? 
tanks...
King of Idiots


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 26, 2003)

King of Idiots said:
			
		

> .......
> Did you ever consider being a diplomat?
> tanks...
> King of Idiots




Was I not clear when I said "this stops now"?

You have been warned.

Lets play this nice, people, or you won't play at all.
-Matt


----------



## jalea (Oct 27, 2003)

just a shameless caffeine induced bump


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 27, 2003)

jalea said:
			
		

> just a shameless caffeine induced bump





Yeah, there are still slots open in *Synnibarr*, people!!!!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 27, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Yeah, there are still slots open in *Synnibarr*, people!!!!





*gasp* open spots in synnibar?  People are you realizing the sheer and utter horr...I mean FUN that you're missing!?


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey Matty, sorry about the lateness, I meant to get you this earlier, things have been a little hectic and I had to actually sit-down and figure out what I wanted to do (I had a couple ideas).

Okay...

Game 5 - *BLACKSTONE: A Knights of the Rose and Cross Tale*  (d20 Swashbuckling Adv) 
Summary - 

The Knights of the Rose and Cross are known all across Theah for their adventrous spirits and grand deeds.  They are renown for their heroic stunts and strong moral code.  But there are times, though they are very rare, when the Knights have to choose one amongst thier number to perform the darkest of all deeds:  Execution.  Sometimes its the only thing you can do, for the greater good...

But what if the decision is wrong?

_Note: _ This is a d20 game, but if the majority wish to try or want to play 7th Sea R&K rules, I am more then happy to run that system.  These rules are extremely easy to use and very cinematic.

GM - FCWesel
Seats - 5 open
1. thalmin
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 27, 2003)

There is a bit of a time gap from when the server goes dwon (Oct 28th) to when the game day is.

How will this be dealt with? Morality? E-mail? Games Plus own website?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 27, 2003)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> There is a bit of a time gap from when the server goes dwon (Oct 28th) to when the game day is.
> 
> How will this be dealt with? Morality? E-mail? Games Plus own website?



Creative Mountian Games has a forum, where several of us already have accounts.  Since MattyHelms already has an account there, that might be the best place.  Whaddaya say, Mark?  

The Gameday even has a thread over there, but right now all it does is point over here.


----------



## Mark (Oct 27, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Creative Mountian Games has a forum, where several of us already have accounts.  Since MattyHelms already has an account there, that might be the best place.  Whaddaya say, Mark?




Current schedule mirrored here


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks everyone for all your work on this.

For the time being, we will try to host information on both sites.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## GORAK (Oct 28, 2003)

*Users notified of site move and updates*



			
				MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for all your work on this.
> 
> For the time being, we will try to host information on both sites.
> 
> ...



...............
I notified these 3 attendees of the En World site move and relevant schedule updates:
King of Idiots
EMAIL- chicagosurveys@aol.com
......
Graytor
EMAIL- xcomgt@netscape.net
......
TempleGuard
EMAIL- jchermak@earthlink.net 
......
Either way, all 4 of us will be there for both slots on the 11/15 SAT gameday according to the current schedule.
later
GORAK
EMAIL- jbkaminski@msn.com


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 28, 2003)

Matty, Mark, and Thalmin:

As the Boston EN World Gameday is also on November 15th, maybe we can arrange a quick call to them.  Just a show of support from us Midwesterners to our fellow EN Worlders out east.

Hang in there, everyone.  I think we will be OK in the long run.


----------



## Mark (Oct 28, 2003)

Looks like we'll be all right here where we are, so I'll lock the thread on the other board and we'll just keep it as a back up (just in case)...


----------



## thalmin (Oct 28, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Matty, Mark, and Thalmin:
> 
> As the Boston EN World Gameday is also on November 15th, maybe we can arrange a quick call to them.  Just a show of support from us Midwesterners to our fellow EN Worlders out east.
> 
> Hang in there, everyone.  I think we will be OK in the long run.



Looks like things are fine now. Apparently Cyberstreet is giving a little extra time for the fundraiser, which has raised over $7000 in just about 4 hours!


----------



## jalea (Oct 28, 2003)

WRonald, as to your idea of calling boston, I'll donate the use of my cell phone, I get free ld an  have lots of mins to use on the weekends.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 28, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> As the Boston EN World Gameday is also on November 15th, maybe we can arrange a quick call to them.  Just a show of support from us Midwesterners to our fellow EN Worlders out east.



I think we should pass the phone to each table, and see if the other city can guess which game is being played.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 28, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> I think we should pass the phone to each table, and see if the other city can guess which game is being played.





*as Boston hears the screams from my table, mixed in with slashing and roars*

"Hmm... sounds like a bear mangling a party...Why that must be the scenario Mark wrote!"


----------



## jalea (Oct 28, 2003)

I do think we should keep the phone away from Matty's game though. I think there are FCC regulations that could be violated by broadcasting even a small part of a Synnibar game


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 29, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Looks like we'll be all right here where we are, so I'll lock the thread on the other board and we'll just keep it as a back up (just in case)...




Thanks, Mark.

I'm glad to see all is well here.  Isn't it great when gamers pull together?


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 29, 2003)

jalea said:
			
		

> I do think we should keep the phone away from Matty's game though. I think there are FCC regulations that could be violated by broadcasting even a small part of a Synnibar game




Don't forget - I alone can edit the schedule thread - you may suddenly find yourself fighting 20' Winged Grizzlies shooting lasers out of their eyes on November 15th


----------



## jalea (Oct 29, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Don't forget - I alone can edit the schedule thread - you may suddenly find yourself fighting 20' Winged Grizzlies shooting lasers out of their eyes on November 15th



at least I said that it would only violate regulations, I didn't give it away  that the players would be violated. 

ooops did I say that aloud?  please disregard the previous statement


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 29, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Don't forget - I alone can edit the schedule thread - you may suddenly find yourself fighting 20' Winged Grizzlies shooting lasers out of their eyes on November 15th





Hey, hey... HEY! Winged with lasers or otherwise, you had best back off the bears, my friend!  That is the exclusive province of Mr. Clover and myself!


----------



## thalmin (Oct 29, 2003)

Winged, and lasers, and BEARS. OH MY!


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey Curt,

If we don't get people for my game we should go see a movie...


----------



## thalmin (Oct 29, 2003)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Hey Curt,
> 
> If we don't get people for my game we should go see a movie...



OK. The extended TT won't be out yet.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 29, 2003)

thalmin

Do you have a copy of the Casketworks catalog from Reaper I could grab on the 15th.

Also if I email an order to you of all the minis I am interested in, could it be ready to pick up on the 15th?  I always spend so much time looking at minis I run out of time looking for other things.  I don't want to look at minis while I am at the store 

Also, do you have any painting groups that meet at the store?


----------



## ejja_1 (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey Jalea,
Just curious as to when you are gonna send me that character.
Im itchin to see what you got in store.

Thalmin and FCWesle, if you dont fill your game theres always Talisman.
If you really have to have that pirate feel, you can always communicate vie Pirate speak.

KnowTheToe,
Jalea and I both are avid miniture and scenery hacks. I would love to talk lead with yah.

Everyone else, GAME ON!


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 29, 2003)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Hey Curt,
> 
> If we don't get people for my game we should go see a movie...




I believe there are still a few seats open for *Synnibarr*


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 30, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> I believe there are still a few seats open for *Synnibarr*




Oh I am sure we will have no problem haiving fun!  I was just being pathetic.... 

How'd I do?

​


----------



## William Ronald (Oct 30, 2003)

Matty,

Maybe you can contact Piratecat about when would be a good time for a quick call from Games Plus to the Boston EN World Gameday?  We could all say hello at once, but we should try to preserve Piratecat's hearing.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 30, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> thalmin
> 
> Do you have a copy of the Casketworks catalog from Reaper I could grab on the 15th.
> 
> ...



At the moment I don't have an extra catalog, I'll see what I can do.
Yes, if you email an order, or PM it to me, we will get it ready for you.

There are a number of great painters around the store. Shannon comes in nearly every day. No special time or day for a painting party.


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 30, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Shannon comes in nearly every day. No special time or day for a painting party.




Shannon's stuff IS great.  So is Vlad's.  I always look forward to seeing thier stuff in the glass-case, despite having seen it a million times before.


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 31, 2003)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Shannon's stuff IS great.  So is Vlad's.  I always look forward to seeing thier stuff in the glass-case, despite having seen it a million times before.




Shannon _should_ be stopping by the Gameday.  She is part of the same game group as a bunch of us attending, so we've been putting the *Synnibarr* pressure on her


----------



## MattyHelms (Oct 31, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Matty,
> 
> Maybe you can contact Piratecat about when would be a good time for a quick call from Games Plus to the Boston EN World Gameday?  We could all say hello at once, but we should try to preserve Piratecat's hearing.




Yeah, I'll drop him a line!


----------



## FCWesel (Oct 31, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Shannon _should_ be stopping by the Gameday.  She is part of the same game group as a bunch of us attending, so we've been putting the *Synnibarr* pressure on her




Okay...what is Synnibarr, exactly?


----------



## jalea (Oct 31, 2003)

it is unexplainable, you would just have to sign up for it and play it for yourself  
It is something that must be experienced at least in ones life.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Oct 31, 2003)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Okay...what is Synnibarr, exactly?





It was voted the worst RPG ever by ENWorld.  It won by a huge margin.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 31, 2003)

jalea said:
			
		

> it is unexplainable, you would just have to sign up for it and play it for yourself
> It is something that must be experienced at least in ones life.



Don't you mean "...experienced ONLY ONCE in ones life"


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 31, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> It was voted the worst RPG ever by ENWorld.  It won by a huge margin.



That had to have been because F.A.T.A.L. and Rahowa weren't on the poll, though.


----------



## jalea (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah, because after you try it you want to end your life almost as fast as your character's had.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Oct 31, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Don't you mean "...experienced ONLY ONCE in ones life"



"Once is Not Enough" - Jacqueline Suzanne, trashy book title
"Once is Not Enough" - MattyHelms, on running *Synnibar*
"Once is Not Enough" - Barendd Nobeard, on playing *Synnibar* as run by MattyHelms.





			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> That had to have been because F.A.T.A.L. and Rahowa weren't on the poll, though.



I think *Synnibar*-bad is different from just plain offensive (F.A.T.A.L., Rahowa).  One you can play and laugh at; the others you can't.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 31, 2003)

is it too late to get in on this?  i don't know what we'd want to play or if we will at all (we might just come to hang out and see people?), but i'd like to show up if we can make it.


----------



## thalmin (Oct 31, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> is it too late to get in on this?  i don't know what we'd want to play or if we will at all (we might just come to hang out and see people?), but i'd like to show up if we can make it.



No, it's not too late. Games in both slots still have openings, and if needed we could open up another table. Even Matty's Synnibar game has a couple of openings (see first message in thread for updated schedule). Just post what you would like to sign up for. (Each person must sign up on their own, no proxy sign-ups.)
BTW, anyone into the D&D Miniatures Game, bring your figs if you want to do some trading, us them in your games, or maybe even a pick-up miniatures game.


----------



## BOZ (Oct 31, 2003)

can we just come to observe/hang out?    i'm not sure if we'd be able to commit to a game or not.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 1, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> can we just come to observe/hang out?    i'm not sure if we'd be able to commit to a game or not.





Yep, but bring your dice just in case you want to join.  I am sure people would lend you their dice if you needed, but they would just pass off their unlucky low rolling dice.  Gamers are selfish that way.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 1, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> can we just come to observe/hang out?    i'm not sure if we'd be able to commit to a game or not.





Yep, but bring your dice just in case you want to join.  I am sure people would lend you their dice if you needed, but they would just pass off their unlucky low rolling dice.  Gamers are selfish that way.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 1, 2003)

hehe cool, we'll most likely be there then.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 1, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> hehe cool, we'll most likely be there then.




Cool - stop on by.  There may be some open seats and the *Synnibarr* game seems to be a popular game to watch.

Never too late to sign up, though - signing up is the only way to qualify for any of our great door prizes.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 1, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> Matty,
> 
> Maybe you can contact Piratecat about when would be a good time for a quick call from Games Plus to the Boston EN World Gameday?  We could all say hello at once, but we should try to preserve Piratecat's hearing.




And it's official:

9:00 AM - Phone Call to Piratecat and the Boston ENWorld Gameday!!!!

-Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 1, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> "Once is Not Enough" - Jacqueline Suzanne, trashy book title
> "Once is Not Enough" - MattyHelms, on running *Synnibar*
> "Once is Not Enough" - Barendd Nobeard, on playing *Synnibar* as run by MattyHelms.






As a side note, there will probably be two more repeat players from the last game showing up.

One of these should be Joe Cohen, so it could be a Goldfarb twin reunion for you two


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 1, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> As a side note, there will probably be two more repeat players from the last game showing up.
> 
> One of these should be Joe Cohen, so it could be a Goldfarb twin reunion for you two



Woo-hoo!  The Fabulous Goldfarb Twins are back!

Two more? Wow--that's five out of 8 returning for more gaming that "rings with authenticity"


----------



## jalea (Nov 2, 2003)

Besides being a shameless bump.
I need my players (with the exception of the two I already spoke to) to sned my their characters as per the games description.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 2, 2003)

*BFD Characters!*

To the fine folks playing in my game:

I think that more likely than not, I'll just be using the fifth-level iconics from Enemies and Allies.  I'll have print-outs of all of those characters (not a guarantee of a character sheet, but a stat block, definately) and MAYBE (if my schedule cooperates with me) I'll have some pregens of my own laying around as well.

For now, why don't we do it this way, *SIGN UP FOR WHAT CLASS YOU WANT TO PLAY NOW*, and if you absolutely hate the iconic for it, we can try and work something else up for you:

Oh... yes, you WILL want a cleric...


----------



## thalmin (Nov 2, 2003)

Trev, are we playing 3E or 3.5?
Either way, Tordek the dwarf is fine with me.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 2, 2003)

I'll take the sorcerer half-elf. A change from my normal fighters with two-handed swords...


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 2, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> To the fine folks playing in my game:
> 
> I think that more likely than not, I'll just be using the fifth-level iconics from Enemies and Allies.  I'll have print-outs of all of those characters (not a guarantee of a character sheet, but a stat block, definately) and MAYBE (if my schedule cooperates with me) I'll have some pregens of my own laying around as well.
> 
> ...




Hmm - make mine the cleric - Jozan, I think.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 2, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Trev, are we playing 3E or 3.5?
> Either way, Tordek the dwarf is fine with me.




Unless Mark is throwing me a curveball, we've discussed doing 3.5.

So, 3.5 it is!

Matty, could you throw this under my part of the schedule?:

Character signup:

MattyHelms: Jozan the Cleric
JoeGKushner: sorcerer half-elf
Thalmin: Tordek


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 2, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Matty, could you throw this under my part of the schedule?:
> 
> Character signup:
> 
> ...




Worked it in!


----------



## thalmin (Nov 3, 2003)

Matty, please add to the prize list: *Heroes of High Favor: Halflings* donated by _BadAxe Games_


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 3, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Matty, please add to the prize list: *Heroes of High Favor: Halflings* donated by _BadAxe Games_




Cool!  That book is going to rock.

-Matt


----------



## thalmin (Nov 3, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Cool!  That book is going to rock.
> 
> -Matt



Agreed. Don't know how many copies, yet, since we haven't received the package, but it sound like he is sending more than one.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 4, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Agreed. Don't know how many copies, yet, since we haven't received the package, but it sound like he is sending more than one.




I don't know what it is, but I've almost always played halflings.  I almost played Lidda for "Bad Fur Day," but stuck with Trev's advice to play a cleric.

Anyway, judging by the other *Heroes of High Favor* books, this is going to be something special.

-Matt


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 4, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> I don't know what it is, but I've almost always played halflings.  I almost played Lidda for "Bad Fur Day," but stuck with Trev's advice to play a cleric.
> 
> Anyway, judging by the other *Heroes of High Favor* books, this is going to be something special.
> 
> -Matt




You don't HAVE to play a cleric Matty... I'm sure you guys will get through the game with very little damage done to you... 

_..."Oh by the gods! no!!! make it stop!!! ROOOARRR!  Agghhhh!"..._

be lidda.. you know you want to... 

Ah, I jest because I love.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 4, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Slot One - 9:30AM to 2:30PM
> 
> Game 5 - *Call of Cthulhu d20/Delta Green* - "Twenty Years Later..."
> Summary - In 1983, the PCs are investigating a series of murders in and around a military base. In 2003, the PCs are twenty years older (but not necessarily wiser), and the murders are happening again. Can they solve the murders in the present day while dealing with the maddening gaps in their memory about the truth behind the 1983 murders?
> ...



mgrasso - Is this game still on, even if only two of us are playing?

Ever hopeful....


----------



## jalea (Nov 4, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> mgrasso - Is this game still on, even if only two of us are playing?
> 
> Ever hopeful....




I would love to play in this game, but I think people would notice if I wasn't running my game


----------



## thalmin (Nov 4, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> mgrasso - Is this game still on, even if only two of us are playing?
> 
> Ever hopeful....



Not everyone is signed up yet.


----------



## GORAK (Nov 4, 2003)

*MGRASSO> Slot 2, Game 4- Bring PreGen*

Hello Mgrasso,
Can you bring a pregenerated character for me to run in The Shifting Sphere game? I do not have the D20 Arcana Unearthed book but will bring my D&D 3.0 ed PHB and DMG for reference. Any class, race, profession or speciality will be fine. I am not picky. I will ask some of the other guys and let them know to post their answers about characters. 
later
GORAK
-Joe Kaminski
jbkaminski@ameritech.net


----------



## King of Idiots (Nov 4, 2003)

*Mgrasso, Bring pregen for Shift Spheree*

hi mgrassso,
can u bring a pregenerated character for me to play in slot 2, game 4 Shift Spheree? I do not have that unearthed arcana book. Any class, race, profesion, specilaity etc is fine with me. I will bring my d&d 3.0 ed player handbook and DM guide for reference. See ya there...
laterz
King of Idiots
-Elliott
chicagosurveys@aol.com


----------



## jalea (Nov 5, 2003)

bumpity bump, bump


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 5, 2003)

jalea said:
			
		

> bumpity bump, bump




bumpity bump, bump

Look at MattyHelms.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 6, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> bumpity bump, bump
> 
> Look at MattyHelms.



bumpity bump, bump

bumpity bump, bump

King of the *Synnibar* realms!


----------



## Templeguard (Nov 6, 2003)

*Pregenerated character*

Hello Mgrasso,
Can you bring a pregenerated character for me also to run in The Shifting Sphere game? I do not have the D20 Arcana Unearthed. Thanks. Templeguard


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 6, 2003)

I'll be posting some more details about the pregens for "The Duchess' Tea Party" in the next few days.  I'm thinking of generating 10 characters, which will give everyone some choice and still have a few left over.

In addition to the character sheets themselves, each character will have a three part page related to the game itself.

Part I will be basic background that all the characters would know about your character.  You can read this out loud to everyone before the game itself starts.

Part II will be a secret about your character, and his agenda for the evening.

Part III will be something incriminating (or at least interesting) that your character knows, probably _about_ another character.

If this sounds a little bit like "How to Host a Murder Mystery", good!  That's where I got the idea.  Not that the game will be one of those; because when the demons start popping out of thin air (and the bodies of the Duchess' household) the blood will really start flowing.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 6, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'll be posting some more details about the pregens for "The Duchess' Tea Party" in the next few days.  I'm thinking of generating 10 characters, which will give everyone some choice and still have a few left over.
> 
> In addition to the character sheets themselves, each character will have a three part page related to the game itself.
> 
> ...




CONTINUE THE SONG, DAMMIT!!!!!!  

Sounds like a great adventure.  You may need to run it again next Gameday so I can play, too!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 6, 2003)

Dark*Matter d20 will use conversions of the basic "Character templates" that were included with the Dark*Matter setting book.  There's six of them, so one for each.  If you happen to have the book, read up on them if you want, and you can start thinking about which you want to play.

Do not, however, read the included module "Exit 23"!    Of course, I'll be making a few modifications to it, mostly to extend it's length for the whole slot, but still, no reason to give away the whole point of the adventure, is there?


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 6, 2003)

Mgrasso,

I'll NOT be asking for a pregen! 

I'm planning on bringing a Litorian - either an unfettered or a Greenbond.  I'm not sure which yet.  I'll send you the character beforehand.


Also BUMP!


----------



## ejja_1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> bumpity bump, bump
> 
> bumpity bump, bump
> 
> King of the *Synnibar* realms!




Wear lazer grizzlies fly
and scores of poor characters die.
Play and your sanity will be overwhelmed.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 6, 2003)

Over at the Boston game day, we're looking forward to the phone call.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 6, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Over at the Boston game day, we're looking forward to the phone call.




Yeah, should be fun!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 6, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Yeah, should be fun!




And HOW!


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey, Trev - is okay with you if I change to Lidda for your "Bad Fur Day" game?  I just don't want to worry about keeping track of spells is all 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Nazriel (Nov 7, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Hey, Trev - is okay with you if I change to Lidda for your "Bad Fur Day" game?  I just don't want to worry about keeping track of spells is all
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt




He has a good point. Even if his brain is only half as fried as the last time he prepared a game of Synnibar, he'll be lucky to know which end of a dagger to use for a Sneak Attack and which targets are friendly or not. Let alone being able to not pass out the second he looks at a spell list. 

And Matt, I joke because I love.

Standard Disclaimer: In a guy-to-guy-friendly-handshake-'Heyhowareyoudoing?Goodtoseeyou'-manner.


----------



## Mark (Nov 7, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Over at the Boston game day, we're looking forward to the phone call.




_Phone rings_

"Can I take a few moments of your time to explain how you can save money on your long distance gaming plan...?"

_Click_

"Hello?  Hello...?"


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 7, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Hey, Trev - is okay with you if I change to Lidda for your "Bad Fur Day" game?  I just don't want to worry about keeping track of spells is all
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt





You are now changed to Lidda...well not really... you have teh supreme schedule-editing powers....


But yeah, sure, go without a cleric...*cough*it's your funeral, afterall....




I jest.  You guys are all excellent players, and I'm sure you'll have no problem keeping your characters alive... though i can't say the same for yourselves....

Man I cannot WAIT for this gameday!!!


----------



## Sharraunna (Nov 7, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> As a side note, there will probably be two more repeat players from the last game showing up.
> 
> One of these should be Joe Cohen, so it could be a Goldfarb twin reunion for you two





C'mon, Joe.  How am I supposed to congratulate you for admitting your addiction if you don't?   

Besides, it'll be a good source of material to use on Devon. 

Sharraunna


----------



## thalmin (Nov 7, 2003)

Trev, are we free to update the characters to 3.5 ourselves. i.e. Tordek has the now unnecessary feat _Exotic Weapon; Dwarven Waraxe_. He also should have about 1100 gp spending money.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 7, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Trev, are we free to update the characters to 3.5 ourselves. i.e. Tordek has the now unnecessary feat _Exotic Weapon; Dwarven Waraxe_. He also should have about 1100 gp spending money.




Yes, please do so


----------



## thalmin (Nov 7, 2003)

Thank you.

Only 8 days to go.


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 7, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> Only 8 days to go.




Thalmin, I just now noticed your "title".  That gave me a laugh!  Good one.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 8, 2003)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> He has a good point. Even if his brain is only half as fried as the last time he prepared a game of Synnibar, he'll be lucky to know which end of a dagger to use for a Sneak Attack and which targets are friendly or not. Let alone being able to not pass out the second he looks at a spell list.
> 
> And Matt, I joke because I love.
> 
> Standard Disclaimer: In a guy-to-guy-friendly-handshake-'Heyhowareyoudoing?Goodtoseeyou'-manner.




Just you wait until the next *Buffy* game, frat boy


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 8, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> _Phone rings_
> 
> "Can I take a few moments of your time to explain how you can save money on your long distance gaming plan...?"
> 
> ...




Finally, a fresh crowd to work my "I bet you're wondering why I've gathered you all here today.  Have you considered all that Amway can do for you?" joke on!


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 8, 2003)

Sharraunna said:
			
		

> C'mon, Joe.  How am I supposed to congratulate you for admitting your addiction if you don't?
> 
> Besides, it'll be a good source of material to use on Devon.
> 
> Sharraunna




Oh, Joe will play.

And just wait 'til you meet Devon's new girlfriend.

(FYI - Joe runs *Buffy* for Sharraunna, Nazriel, Grifter86, Shannon (of Games Plus fame), and me.  Devon's my character, who is more of smart- / dumb-@$$ than me, making him unlucky in love, but lucky in attracting ninja wrath)


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 8, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Only 8 days to go.




That just hit me today.  Man, I can't wait to see you all next week!

On the other hand, that means I only have a week to learn the rules for *D&D*


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 8, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> You are now changed to Lidda...well not really... you have teh supreme schedule-editing powers....
> 
> 
> But yeah, sure, go without a cleric...*cough*it's your funeral, afterall....
> ...




Thanks, Trev - Lidda rulez, Jozan droolz.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 8, 2003)

Well, I did it, folks.  I went on out to Games Plus and bought a copy of the *3.5 PHB* and *Enemies and Allies*.  I won't make any promises about actually knowing the rules (as those of you who have played in my games already are familiar with), but it is a shocking step in the right direction.

Yes, I will be an official *D&D* player next time you see me.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 8, 2003)

Matt just to let you know, D&D is not that different than Synnibar.  If you become a rules nut and maximize the use of templates, character generation can easily take 2 or more hours and you can have crazy character concoctions people not currently high on mushrooms would never imagine.  You will feel right at home.


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 8, 2003)

Sorry I've been away so long, but for some reason I was unsubscribed to the email notification to these threads. Bummer.

There will be six pre-gens for my Arcana Unearthed game, so no worries if you don't have the book. 

For my Call of Cthulhu folks: I'd really like to have the full four players there, so if I don't get four I'll try to bring something as a backup, high-action game for just a couple of players. Maybe Star Wars, maybe Feng Shui.

Mike


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 8, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Well, I did it, folks.  I went on out to Games Plus and bought a copy of the *3.5 PHB* and *Enemies and Allies*.  I won't make any promises about actually knowing the rules (as those of you who have played in my games already are familiar with), but it is a shocking step in the right direction.
> 
> Yes, I will be an official *D&D* player next time you see me.





I might be a _little_ bit more lenient on rules than Mark is, just for you...


----------



## jalea (Nov 8, 2003)

I need PBB_TSSI to email me.
I also need the rest of my players to send me their characters or at least the character concepts pretty soon. I want to start the game once everyone is there.

Character generation is 32 point buy. 3rd level characters.
As for backstory, your character need to be at least 18 years old and needs to have a reason to be alone in the Rocky Mountains of Colorado in the middle of June, 2003. Survival skills are suggested, but not required, as is the abilty to drive. Any items in the d20 Modern Core Rulebook,as well as the d20 Modern Web Enhancement are available, though you still need licences to get restricted items and the wealth score to buy them. I also use the Big Bang series books from available from the RPGnow store.

Please email me your characters as soon as you can (so I know the best way to dispatch, er I mean work them into the story, yeah that's it)

I Already have characters from ejja_1 and PBB_TSSI.

Thanx,


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 8, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Matt just to let you know, D&D is not that different than Synnibar.  If you become a rules nut and maximize the use of templates, character generation can easily take 2 or more hours and you can have crazy character concoctions people not currently high on mushrooms would never imagine.  You will feel right at home.




Cool!  I look forward to crafting my first Winged Warrior Ninja with claws and can shoot lasers out of his eyes and has 10,000 Life Points and who worships Blade, the heavy metal ninja god!!!!  d20 roxxors!!!!! *

I, of course, assume the games are only similar in that dice are used to resolve actions.  

*yes, such a character is routine in *Synnibarr*.  Join us.  Become one of us.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 8, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> I might be a _little_ bit more lenient on rules than Mark is, just for you...






I'm sure this will be made up for in swift and sure bear violence.


And I'm no expert, but there doesn't seem to be any changes to Lidda's stats from what's presented in *Enemies and Allies* and the *3.5 PHB*.


----------



## buzz (Nov 8, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> And I'm no expert, but there doesn't seem to be any changes to Lidda's stats from what's presented in *Enemies and Allies* and the *3.5 PHB*.



I think the main difference is the addition of the Trap Sense ability; other than that, Lidda should work as-written.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 9, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> I'm sure this will be made up for in swift and sure bear violence.



Ah, I can see it now....
*HAZY DREAM SEQUENCE*

NPC: "This is my bear friend, Cuddles! Say hello, Cuddles!"
MATTY, approaching giant bear: "Okay.... hi Cuddles... what a nice big bea--"
CUDDLES, rending: "RAWWWWWRRR!"
NPC, shrieking: "Oh no! Cuddles, no!"
CUDDLES, tearing:"RAWWWWRRRR *SQUISH! RIIIIIIIIP!*"
***

But Matty, you will prevail! Even if you don't the pain and suffering will definately be... _bear_able... 



I must begin running now.  The pun police will run me through for that one.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 9, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> Ah, I can see it now....
> *HAZY DREAM SEQUENCE*
> 
> NPC: "This is my bear friend, Cuddles! Say hello, Cuddles!"
> ...




The pun police may overlook it this time, because we're less than a week away from Gameday!!!!!

Woo hoo!!!!!


----------



## Nazriel (Nov 9, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Just you wait until the next *Buffy* game, frat boy




What are you gonna do? *Bleed* on me? 

Be warned, Matt. There have been many a time that I have come very close to scaring off people in a gaming group with merely the powers of my mind.

Example? Two days ago, Friday, the D&D group I'm playing with is going through some goblin territory in the Sunless Citadel. After killing the king and his guardsmen, we find an area with the women and children goblins and they start panicking. A little later, the Druid (*cough*Thalmin*cough*) opens a door the a bedroom.

Now, a thought that pops into my mind is "It would be funny if there was a female goblin there that tried to seduce him to save her life."

From that moment to the moment I actually spoke, my mind filled in a detail or two to make it more "colorful", I actually said (in a pseudo-DM way. Good thing I'm not actually it), "You see a female goblin in a sheer negligè."

...

Upon seeing everyone staring at me in wonder and absolute terror at what my mind had wrought, I failed to explain how the heck that came out and instead just sat quietly to let the moment die.

So, yeah, um... Beware, Matt! Be very afraid!


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 9, 2003)

Nazriel said:
			
		

> So, yeah, um... Beware, Matt! Be very afraid!




Jeez, it's not like I can threaten you with *Synnibarr*, so I guess I don't have much choice.


----------



## Gru (Nov 9, 2003)

*Game 3 - D&D 3.5e - "Bad Fur Day"*

Although I know none of you and you sure as heck don't know me...

Sign me up!!!

I've been itching to play again for about ten years now and this event seems as good an opportunity as any.  BTW, I'm not a *complete* 3.5 newbie (kept up with the books and all CRPGs including the abysmal POR2) so you shouldn't have to hold my hand too often.  

So what do I do, wear a carnation or something?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 10, 2003)

Gru said:
			
		

> So what do I do, wear a carnation or something?



Yes, you must wear a white carnation, plus bring a dozen long-stemmed red roses to the GM of *each game* you play in.

Just post here which games you want to play in.  There is no "slot-hopping" so once you sign up, *that* is the game you will be in.  By signing up here, the GMs know how many vases to bring for all their red roses.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 10, 2003)

Gru said:
			
		

> Although I know none of you and you sure as heck don't know me...
> 
> Sign me up!!!
> 
> ...




Welcome aboard, Gru!

Let me know which of the open games you'd like to play and I'll get you on the schedule.

See you Saturday,
Matt


----------



## thalmin (Nov 10, 2003)

Gru, welcome.


----------



## Nazriel (Nov 10, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Jeez, it's not like I can threaten you with *Synnibarr*, so I guess I don't have much choice.




The benefits of having an immunity to the dementia caused by Synnibar are tremendous. 


Whoo hoo, only 6 more days till Gameday!


----------



## Gru (Nov 10, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Let me know which of the open games you'd like to play and I'll get you on the schedule.




Thanks!  Put me down for Bad Fur Day.  Looks like they could use a Barbarian...


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 10, 2003)

Gru said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Put me down for Bad Fur Day.  Looks like they could use a Barbarian...




Welcome aboard!  Not a newbie with the rules, eh?  Well, we'll see how well you can do, I suppose.  You're playing in a group of fine gentlepersons and excellent gamers.  (Myself excluded of course... )

5 days! 5 days! 5 days! happyhappy joy joy!


----------



## Mark (Nov 10, 2003)

w00t!  Here comes the gameday! 

Looks like Bad Fur Day ios gonna be a rip-roaring good time! 

Trev - Give me a shout later today when you get the chance...


----------



## thalmin (Nov 11, 2003)

What happened. Did I totally chase eveyone else away from the Seventh Sea game?


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 11, 2003)

Gru said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Put me down for Bad Fur Day.  Looks like they could use a Barbarian...




And a barbarian we shall use!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## thalmin (Nov 11, 2003)

Trev, I'll bring my D&D minitures, in case you need any figs. (I finished my collection.) Sorry, they didn't release any bears yet. I have a couple of metal ones if you want.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 11, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Trev, I'll bring my D&D minitures, in case you need any figs. (I finished my collection.) Sorry, they didn't release any bears yet. I have a couple of metal ones if you want.





Thanks, Curt!  I'd love to make use of whatever you have--I've got no real plans to have many minis with me.  Maybe some of those cardboard dealies though...

4 days!


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 11, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> What happened. Did I totally chase eveyone else away from the Seventh Sea game?




Hee, hee.  Looks like it Curt, thanks a lot. 

Seriously though, Matt, I don't see the need to keep the game on the lists and me do all the work of prepping the game and making characters wihtout more of a sure sign of additional players.  Perhaps for the next Game Day?  that way I can make sure to get it on the list ASAP and it can be more of a choice for everyone then a last minute entry could be.

Curt, sorry to disappoint you, perhaps I can be so bold as to invite you to "guest play" in some of of our regular 7th Sea (or other) games sometime?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 11, 2003)

So, Curt, will you be joining us in *Synnibar*?!


----------



## thalmin (Nov 11, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> So, Curt, will you be joining us in *Synnibar*?!



No, I treasure my illusion (delusion?) of sanity too much.   I may either see if anyone wants to try a pickup game of Miniatures, or maybe get into the Talisman game.


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 11, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> No, I treasure my illusion (delusion?) of sanity too much.   I may either see if anyone wants to try a pickup game of Miniatures, or maybe get into the Talisman game.




Hee hee.  Hey Curt, when you talk about a game of Miniatures, do you mean the new D&D game of Mini's?  If so, I would like to see how that is played.  I don't have any of the figs though.  I would also like to see how the new LOTR game is played.

Also, I'll bring a 7th Sea book or two and perhaps we can waste a bit of time to let you see the basics of the system, if you want me to.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 11, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by Barendd Nobeard
> So, Curt, will you be joining us in Synnibar?!
> No, I treasure my illusion (delusion?) of sanity too much.   I may either see if anyone wants to try a pickup game of Miniatures, or maybe get into the Talisman game.



Sorry, MattyHelms, I tried.

So, do I get an extra 1/10 of damage reduction for trying to recruit?


----------



## Fayredeth (Nov 12, 2003)

*Alas!*

Sorry guys, but due to recent events, it looks like I'm going to have to pull out of this one... I would have loved to seen you all again, gaming the day away in the little paradise of Games Plus, but unfortunately it is not to be. Perhaps next time fate will be kinder.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 12, 2003)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Hee, hee.  Looks like it Curt, thanks a lot.
> 
> Seriously though, Matt, I don't see the need to keep the game on the lists and me do all the work of prepping the game and making characters wihtout more of a sure sign of additional players.  Perhaps for the next Game Day?  that way I can make sure to get it on the list ASAP and it can be more of a choice for everyone then a last minute entry could be.
> 
> Curt, sorry to disappoint you, perhaps I can be so bold as to invite you to "guest play" in some of of our regular 7th Sea (or other) games sometime?




Sorry to see it go.  I'll get you signed up for *Synnibarr* in the meantime.  

I hope you do run it next time - it's an adventure right up my alley.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 12, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Sorry, MattyHelms, I tried.
> 
> So, do I get an extra 1/10 of damage reduction for trying to recruit?




No, because that would be deviating from the rules as written.  Remember - one of you can "call Fate" to prove that I am deviating from the rules as written and if you are right, the entire adventure is declared null and void.

Then again, maybe we will go ahead and cheat.  That way we can use it as an "eject button" if the game gets too painful!


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 12, 2003)

Fayredeth said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, but due to recent events, it looks like I'm going to have to pull out of this one... I would have loved to seen you all again, gaming the day away in the little paradise of Games Plus, but unfortunately it is not to be. Perhaps next time fate will be kinder.




Sorry you can't make it.  Hope to see you next time!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## thalmin (Nov 12, 2003)

FCWesel said:
			
		

> Hee hee.  Hey Curt, when you talk about a game of Miniatures, do you mean the new D&D game of Mini's?  If so, I would like to see how that is played.  I don't have any of the figs though.  I would also like to see how the new LOTR game is played.
> 
> Also, I'll bring a 7th Sea book or two and perhaps we can waste a bit of time to let you see the basics of the system, if you want me to.



I've got the entire set. so we should be ok. And I believe we have someone doing a LotR demo in the afternoon


----------



## Mark (Nov 12, 2003)

With ejja_1's permission, if we wind up with an extra 3-5 (or more folks) who don't have a game in the second slot and aren't into what is available, I could whip something together medieval/fantasy-wise... 

(We can wait until the Gameday and see who wanders in for slot two, if that's for the best.)


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 12, 2003)

Anyone interested in a game in which the group is composed of undead Gnolls who are trying to get revenge on a bunch o' stinkin' dwarves who wiped out their village, killed them and took their sacred tribal totem?


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 12, 2003)

I wish *we* were running Synnibar. Sigh.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 12, 2003)

2.5 days left.  I am very excited!!!!!11!!11


----------



## Halma (Nov 12, 2003)

*Game Day!!!*

Looks like I will be able to join the festivities!!

Matty can you sign me up for:
   Slot 1 Game 3- D&D 3.5e - "Bad Fur Day" as the Cleric, a change of pace for me.
   Slot 2 Game 1 - World of Synnibarr - "A World of Adventure!"


  Thanks and I am also looking forward in playing a little Zombie killing action with you as well.  Maybe this time we can finish a game off.

Halma


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 13, 2003)

Quick rundown of the characters available for play in *Duchess' Tea Party* -- although this is just the race/class data, not really anything about the character itself.  Be thinking about what character you'd like to play, and we can hopefully assign characters and get moving relatively quickly on Saturday morning.

Haellvar -- male dwarf fighter
Celebros -- male elf wizard
Ferance -- female gnome bard
Angrenor -- male half-elf sorcerer
Selade -- female halfling rogue
Bralvens -- male human fighter
Bront -- male human rogue
Daegnor -- male elf ranger
Gambúrgash -- male half-orc barbarian (yes, there's a reason he fits at the tea party...)
Garbin -- male human cleric
I'll be bringing in all the characters, because I have to write up the backgrounds and web of secrets and deceits that surround each of them.    Each will be fifth level, 3.5 characters.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 13, 2003)

Halma said:
			
		

> Looks like I will be able to join the festivities!!
> 
> Matty can you sign me up for:
> Slot 1 Game 3- D&D 3.5e - "Bad Fur Day" as the Cleric, a change of pace for me.
> ...




Halma - glad you can make it this time!

You may be more in the mood for killing zombies _after_ playin *Synnibarr*, but I will have *Zombies!!!* with me again.

See you Saturday!


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 13, 2003)

Fayredeth,

Sorry you can't make it.  I hope to see you the next game day.  

Joshua,

I will make my bid for Celebros as a PC for The Duchess' Tea Party.

Piratecat,

At least there will be phone call from Chicago. Now if we can only perfect wormhole technology, we can have interconnected Gamedays.


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 13, 2003)

::Whistles::  Sorry, just trying to keep the thread up near the front.  I was going to try and find a comment or present an idea...but my brain "just said No."

Damn Nancy Regan.


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 13, 2003)

Again, sorry I've been absent but I've had the creeping crud the past couple of days. I think I picked it up at RockCon. 

Speaking of RockCon, I did get a chance to playtest my Call of Cthulhu game there and it went very well. I hope we do get 4 players. If we do not, I am in the mood to run a pickup Star Wars game. I have some good scenarios we could use, both self-penned and published.

Regarding Arcana Unearthed, I am still bringing six pregen PCs. We will select characters at the table. I will provide character backgrounds and full explanations for all magical items, feats, skills, and other special abilities. I'm also going to try to get a spell reference sheet together for the spellcasters. Anyway, here are the characters:

Vaishi Frostgem, female spryte iron witch 5/unfettered 4/spryte 3
Yrxed, male verrik akashic 7/verrik 3
Chodhra, female litorian mage blade 10
Professor Lynene Bossten, female human magister 9/runethane 1
Toval the Stalwart, male sibeccai oathsworn 9/sibeccai 1
Ren-Hincan, male giant champion of giantkind 4/warmain 3/giant 3

Okay, what does all this mean? Let's break down the races and classes:

Races:
*human:* you know these guys pretty well, I assume
*giant:* Not the dumb brutes of most fantasy worlds, they are paragons and the saviors of the other races from the evil dramojh (dragon-demons)
*spryte: *When the elf-like faen enter their metamorphosis, they come out as winged sprytes
*litorian:* The leonine inhabitants of the plains, with a great system of tribal honor
*sibeccai:* A canine "client" race of the giants, they were brought over to the lands of the Diamond Throne when the giants arrived
*verrik: *Their wine-colored skins and their psionic abilities separate them from humanity. Believed one of the oldest races.

Classes:
witch: spellcasters with special powers over their "element"
unfettered: the light-armor, light-weapon fighters
akashic: can tap into the collective unconscious to use knowledge abilities and power up their skills
mage blade: a fighter/magic-user whose focus is their edged weapon
magister: the standard "wizard" whose spells are focused through their staves
runethane: they have some spell ability along with the ability to cast runes
oathsworn: think monks devoted to a single task
champion: imbued with powers to protect their chosen object of devotion
warmain: heavy-weapon, heavy-armor fighter

Some of the characters have race levels, which give them special abilities beyond normal members of their race.

PLEASE do not make claims on characters now, as we will be voting by secret ballot at the game and any claim you make might help someone "outbid" you. I'll explain this weighted voting system at Games Day.

If you aren't interested in spellcasters, you may want to consider the akashic, the champion/warmain, and the oathsworn. The other three characters have considerable spellcasting ability. Keep in mind this is a whole new magic system with new spells and new casting rules. I'll bring a good summary sheet on Saturday.

*sniffle* See you guys on Saturday, hopefully not hopped up on DayQuil. 

Mike


----------



## BOZ (Nov 13, 2003)

yee gads, i completely forgot that this was on saturday!    not sure if i can still make it... i'll try though!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 13, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> yee gads, i completely forgot that this was on saturday!    not sure if i can still make it... i'll try though!



You must make it!  We need more*famous* people at our Gameday.  Boston has PirateCat and we need Boz!   

If you can't stay all day, surely you can swing by in the morning an play *CoC*, at the very least?!!

Or stop by in the afternoon, for some brain-numbing *Synnibar* action?!


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 13, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> You must make it!  We need more*famous* people at our Gameday.  Boston has PirateCat and we need Boz!
> 
> If you can't stay all day, surely you can swing by in the morning an play *CoC*, at the very least?!!
> 
> Or stop by in the afternoon, for some brain-numbing *Synnibar* action?!




Yeah, that *Cthulhu* game has to happen in the morning.  A Gameday without Cthulhu just ain't right.

Of course, *Synnibarr* is what all the cool kids are talking about nowadays.

Less than two days, people!!!!


----------



## BOZ (Nov 14, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Boston has PirateCat and we need Boz!




famous!  

i just got off the phone with the wife.  she'll be far too busy (schoolwork) to join me, but i'll most likely be there.    got a schedule of when the festivities start?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 14, 2003)

BOZ said:
			
		

> famous!
> 
> i just got off the phone with the wife.  she'll be far too busy (schoolwork) to join me, but i'll most likely be there.    got a schedule of when the festivities start?



The schedule is on page 1 of this thread.

Breakfast - 8 a.m. (at Little America)
Slot 1 - 9:30 a.m.
Lunch break - 2:30 p.m.
Prize Drawing - 3:30 p.m.
Slot 2 - 4:00 p.m.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 14, 2003)

i'm a lazy, late sleeper so i'll more than likely miss all that morning stuff.    that, and coming from 95th&state it'll take me at least an hour to get there on a saturday afternoon... but i'll do what i can aboot all that.


----------



## buzz (Nov 14, 2003)

FYI, I'd like to contribute the following books as prizes:

HoHF: Orcs
GURPS Bestiary
GURPS Compendium I
Legions of Hell

Is that cool?


----------



## thalmin (Nov 14, 2003)

buzz said:
			
		

> FYI, I'd like to contribute the following books as prizes:
> 
> HoHF: Orcs
> GURPS Bestiary
> ...



Cool. Thanks for the donations.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 14, 2003)

buzz said:
			
		

> FYI, I'd like to contribute the following books as prizes:
> 
> HoHF: Orcs
> GURPS Bestiary
> ...




Yeah, that'd be great, buzz!

See you Saturday!


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 14, 2003)

*In Chicago*

We just made it to Chicago!  Joshua Dyal and I just checked in to our suites (oooh they're nice... you've got to love high speed internet in room on you laptop )


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey folks.

Well, I woke up this morning (Friday) feeling marginally worse than I did yesterday with this flu. Here's the deal: if I feel this bad or worse tomorrow morning, I cannot see myself gaming for 12 hours straight. It'll just be misery for both me and my players.

I'm sorry to have to do this, but can we at least have backup games ready in case I can't make it? Usually, I'd just soldier through this, but I can't even really speak very well for long periods right now without my voice rasping and eventually disappearing.

Sorry,

Mike


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 14, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Hey folks.
> 
> Well, I woke up this morning (Friday) feeling marginally worse than I did yesterday with this flu. Here's the deal: if I feel this bad or worse tomorrow morning, I cannot see myself gaming for 12 hours straight. It'll just be misery for both me and my players.
> 
> ...



Mike:  Hope you feel better soon!  Tylenol "Cold & Flu" works great for me; maybe it'd help you.  It tastes like crap, but it does ease the symptoms.

Can you make a decision by midnight tonight and post?  I'm driving down from Milwaukee, and if I'm not in a game in slot 1, I won't have to get up at 6 a.m.  TIA

Take care of yourself!


----------



## jalea (Nov 14, 2003)

Barendd,
If he bails I could squeeze you into my game if you wish.

Edit: removed possible deviousness that could have happened here.


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 14, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> Mike:  Hope you feel better soon!  Tylenol "Cold & Flu" works great for me; maybe it'd help you.  It tastes like crap, but it does ease the symptoms.
> 
> Can you make a decision by midnight tonight and post?  I'm driving down from Milwaukee, and if I'm not in a game in slot 1, I won't have to get up at 6 a.m.  TIA
> 
> Take care of yourself!




Absolutely. I'll be online by this afternoon with a definite decision. Sorry again, guys.

Mike


----------



## FCWesel (Nov 14, 2003)

Mike, hope you feel better.


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 14, 2003)

Josh Dyal says squeeze up to ten people in the Tea Party game if worse comes to worse.  Sorry, Mike!  Hope you feel better.

Actually this is JD typing now; it's too much trouble to swap out the cookie on shadowlight's laptop, though.


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 14, 2003)

Okay, guys, I think I have a solution. Matt, and everyone else, give me your feedback.

Since it doesn't look like the Call of Cthulhu game is going to get the four players I need pre-registered, and since Barendd would have to leave mega-early to get there, why don't we cancel that game. This will allow *me* to have more time in the morning to rest and get ready. 

But I definitely want to run the Arcana Unearthed game. It's also the most-prepared at this point, which is good. Apologies to those of you who were in or interested in the Call of Cthulhu game, but I think this will be best for me (and my players). If anyone wants (including my CoC players), I could be convinced to run an action-heavy Star Wars mini-scenario at around 11 am (I've been totally influenced by the Clone Wars miniseries on Cartoon Network). This would also allow any latecomers to game if they want to.

Sound good?

Mike


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 14, 2003)

Okay, guys, I think I have a solution. Matt, and everyone else, give me your feedback.

Since it doesn't look like the Call of Cthulhu game is going to get the four players I need pre-registered, and since Barendd would have to leave mega-early to get there, why don't we cancel that game. This will allow *me* to have more time in the morning to rest and get ready. 

But I definitely want to run the Arcana Unearthed game. It's also the most-prepared at this point, which is good. Apologies to those of you who were in or interested in the Call of Cthulhu game, but I think this will be best for me (and my players). If anyone wants (including my CoC players), I could be convinced to run an action-heavy Star Wars mini-scenario at around 11 am (I've been totally influenced by the Clone Wars miniseries on Cartoon Network). This would also allow any latecomers to game if they want to.

Sound good?

Mike


----------



## thalmin (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd second that, but Mike did that already.  
Do take care of yourself, and hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 14, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> I'd second that, but Mike did that already.
> Do take care of yourself, and hope you're feeling better.



Mike: Sounds like a plan; now get better!

[sotto voice, to the others]I don't think Mike is really sick.  I believe he has been "brain-swapped" by a Great Race.  He is now intent on studying our culture--so don't tell him anything during the Gameday!
[/sotto voice, to the others]

To the other GMs: I will drive down on time for slot 1.  Jalea--if you have pre-gens, I'll play in your game (I have my regular game tonight and don't have time to make a new character--though, I could use my Russian wrestler/politician from your last d20 Modern game  ).  If you don't have pre-gens, I'll join JD's insanity, since I know the Tea Party comes with pre-gens.  Thanks to both of you for the offers!


----------



## salmacis (Nov 14, 2003)

*Sign me up for Synnibar*

I thought my life couldn't get any worse - I guess I was wrong...

*sigh*

I know I'm going to regret this, but sign me up for Synnibar.

~shannon


----------



## ejja_1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey guys,
I have some bad news.
I have been sick with the flu now for almost a week straight, and will not be attending game day.
Im sorry for such short notice, but I dont have a reliable internet connection at home and this is the first time I have had the opportunity to contact anyone. So the 2nd slot Talisman game is cancled, and you boys hanging out after the bomb are just gonna have to kill communist mutant traitors without me.
Again sorry for the short notice, and I hope you all give and get good game.

Ejja_1


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 14, 2003)

ejja_1 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> I have some bad news.
> I have been sick with the flu now for almost a week straight, and will not be attending game day.
> Im sorry for such short notice, but I dont have a reliable internet connection at home and this is the first time I have had the opportunity to contact anyone. So the 2nd slot Talisman game is cancled, and you boys hanging out after the bomb are just gonna have to kill communist mutant traitors without me.
> ...




A *week*??!!

Oh, man. I'm in for a world of pain...


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 14, 2003)

I would rather people who are not feeling well stay home.  I don't want the flu!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 14, 2003)

salmacis said:
			
		

> I thought my life couldn't get any worse - I guess I was wrong...
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...



No matter what's wrong in your life, after playing *Synnibar* it won't seem so bad anymore!


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 14, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> I would rather people who are not feeling well stay home.  I don't want the flu!




I don't blame you. In fact, I think that earlier exuberance I had was short-lived. I wish I could say that tomorrow morning I'll be at 70 or 80% and not be contagious. I can't make that guarantee. 

I realize that if I drop now, you guys'll be down two games in the afternoon. As much as I want to run this Arcana Unearthed game tomorrow, I also want to respect everyone's desire to have a well-run game and indeed, not catch the flu. Believe me, you don't want this. And I don't really feel any better than I did yesterday at this time. I had a period this morning when I wrote my earlier post when I started to think I was feeling better. That's not really the case now.

What do you all think? Should the pestilent stay home? 

Mike


----------



## ejja_1 (Nov 14, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> I don't blame you. In fact, I think that earlier exuberance I had was short-lived. I wish I could say that tomorrow morning I'll be at 70 or 80% and not be contagious. I can't make that guarantee.
> 
> I realize that if I drop now, you guys'll be down two games in the afternoon. As much as I want to run this Arcana Unearthed game tomorrow, I also want to respect everyone's desire to have a well-run game and indeed, not catch the flu. Believe me, you don't want this. And I don't really feel any better than I did yesterday at this time. I had a period this morning when I wrote my earlier post when I started to think I was feeling better. That's not really the case now.
> 
> ...




Maybe this will help make your decision.
Sunday started with a soar throat, by 6:30 am monday morning I had puked three times. Then monday tuesday and wendsday were a mix of sneezing coughing puking diahrea and green phlegm that choked me whenever I sat or lay down. Oh yeah and dont forget the feeling that your body has been worked over by the Putski family with thier famous polish hammers.
Anyone who might be up for that, let me know and ill sneeze in an envelope for you and send it to your home addey.
Ejja_1


(edited for cold medicine induced halucinations and such...)


----------



## Mark (Nov 14, 2003)

Ouch.  Sorry to hear about the illnesses, fellas.  Stay in bed and get well soon so you can make the bucks to pay the bills.  Health = First Priority.

As for the first (or second slot), people should jump into whatever games are still available but a game or two of Zombies!!! and possibly some Guillotine (if thalmin will please bring it along) should be at the ready.  Worse comes to worse, I think they might have a few games for sale round bout that place. 

I'll also cobble something together for whoever needs a game to play in slot two.  I think I still have a stack of pre-gens around here somewhere, so I'll bring those along and we'll kil them together... Erm..  Play together, that is...


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 14, 2003)

I could also bring Risk 2010 or hmmmm I can't remember the name of the game, but it is made by Eagle Games.  It is sort of live civilization.


----------



## thalmin (Nov 14, 2003)

No need to cancel _Talisman_. I can bring a copy. I'll also bring _Guillotine_.
BTW, I'll also bring the Krispy Kremes.


----------



## jalea (Nov 14, 2003)

I can bring my copy of Carcossone is someon want to play it. 
Fortunatley both the games I'm in survived the biological attacks.


Do I get extra points for eliminating the party members before the game starts?


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 14, 2003)

thalmin said:
			
		

> No need to cancel _Talisman_. I can bring a copy. I'll also bring _Guillotine_.
> BTW, I'll also bring the Krispy Kremes.




I forgot about Guillotine.  That is a fun simple game.


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah guys. I just woke up from my third nap of the day and the aforementioned stomach ailments so colorfully described by ejja have finally claimed me. Count me out in full tomorrow, very very regretfully.

I'll make it up somehow for the next Games Day. I feel crappy, but knowing I won't be spreading this to anyone is a bit of a relief.

Mike


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 14, 2003)

mgrasso said:
			
		

> Yeah guys. I just woke up from my third nap of the day and the aforementioned stomach ailments so colorfully described by ejja have finally claimed me. Count me out in full tomorrow, very very regretfully.
> 
> I'll make it up somehow for the next Games Day. I feel crappy, but knowing I won't be spreading this to anyone is a bit of a relief.
> 
> Mike




Mike, I hope you feel better soon!

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 14, 2003)

ejja_1 said:
			
		

> Maybe this will help make your decision.
> Sunday started with a soar throat, by 6:30 am monday morning I had puked three times. Then monday tuesday and wendsday were a mix of sneezing coughing puking diahrea and green phlegm that choked me whenever I sat or lay down. Oh yeah and dont forget the feeling that your body has been worked over by the Putski family with thier famous polish hammers.
> Anyone who might be up for that, let me know and ill sneeze in an envelope for you and send it to your home addey.
> Ejja_1
> ...




Yikes.  I hope you get over this soon, man.

Feel better and we'll see you next time!


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 14, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Ouch.  Sorry to hear about the illnesses, fellas.  Stay in bed and get well soon so you can make the bucks to pay the bills.  Health = First Priority.
> 
> As for the first (or second slot), people should jump into whatever games are still available but a game or two of Zombies!!! and possibly some Guillotine (if thalmin will please bring it along) should be at the ready.  Worse comes to worse, I think they might have a few games for sale round bout that place.
> 
> I'll also cobble something together for whoever needs a game to play in slot two.  I think I still have a stack of pre-gens around here somewhere, so I'll bring those along and we'll kil them together... Erm..  Play together, that is...




Thanks for all the help, Mark!

I will have *Zombies!!!* and thalmin will be providing *Talisman*, so with anything you might bring, we should be more than covered.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 14, 2003)

salmacis said:
			
		

> I thought my life couldn't get any worse - I guess I was wrong...
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...




Don't think of it as playing a game featuring 20' flying grizzlies that shoot lasers out of their eyes, think of it as playing a game featuring 20' flying grizzlies that shoot lasers out of their eyes where you can worship Blade, the ninja god of heavy metal.

Thanks for signing up and see you tomorrow!


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 14, 2003)

shadowlight said:
			
		

> We just made it to Chicago!  Joshua Dyal and I just checked in to our suites (oooh they're nice... you've got to love high speed internet in room on you laptop )




Woo hoo!

Glad you guys made it down and see you tomorrow!


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 14, 2003)

OK, everyone-

I think I have the schedule all caught up.  Please let me know if I missed anything.

Thank you and see you in the morning!
Matt


----------



## GORAK (Nov 14, 2003)

*Matty Helms -cancelled Slot 2 Unearthed Arcana game*

Hello Matt,
I just saw the series of posts regarding Mgrasso sick with the flu and his Slot 4 Unearthed Arcana game cancelled. Well, there are 4 of us (including myself) that were signed up for it so we will be open to fill in any empty seats in other games in the evening slot if that is all right with you. I will tell the other 3 guys the news and we will adjust then. Anyway, I plan to be there tomorrow around 8:30 or so to do breakfast and then the D20 morning game.
later
GORAK


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 14, 2003)

GORAK said:
			
		

> Hello Matt,
> I just saw the series of posts regarding Mgrasso sick with the flu and his Slot 4 Unearthed Arcana game cancelled. Well, there are 4 of us (including myself) that were signed up for it so we will be open to fill in any empty seats in other games in the evening slot if that is all right with you. I will tell the other 3 guys the news and we will adjust then. Anyway, I plan to be there tomorrow around 8:30 or so to do breakfast and then the D20 morning game.
> later
> GORAK




Thanks, GORAK - we'll see you tomorrow!


----------



## Nazriel (Nov 14, 2003)

Joshua Dyal, if no one else has claimed him yet, I'd like to put pending bid in for Daegnor, the male Elf Ranger. I'd still like to check out the character's personality itself first, but from class alone, I'm interested in playing a Ranger again finally.  Thanks, and looking forward to seeing everyone in less than 24 hours.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 14, 2003)

And just thinking about the pickup games, I sure hope Joshua is all ready to run *d02 know no limit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 15, 2003)

Howdy, As one who was Chicago born (specifically the west suburb of Berwyn) I'll be with you guys in spirit.  I'll actually be at the Boston Gameday tomorrow, but am looking forward to chatting with you guys on the ENWorld conference call.


----------



## BSF (Nov 15, 2003)

I hope everyone has a great game day!  Have fun and be safe.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 15, 2003)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Howdy, As one who was Chicago born (specifically the west suburb of Berwyn) I'll be with you guys in spirit.  I'll actually be at the Boston Gameday tomorrow, but am looking forward to chatting with you guys on the ENWorld conference call.




[Svengoolie Tone]Ber-wyn!!!![/Svengoolie Tone]

Thanks a bunch - talk to you tomorrow!

PS - Love the sig!


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 15, 2003)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> I hope everyone has a great game day!  Have fun and be safe.




Thanks a bunch!  Keep an eye peeled for the Gameday "aftermath" thread, which is usually chock-filled with funny and revealing photos of all your ENWorld favorites.


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 15, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> PS - Love the sig!



The story behind it.  In the Summer of '94 my father put a guilt trip on my about how his mother in Berwyn, Ill. really wanted to see her only great- granddaughter.   So I asked my gamer wife (Kriskrafts)  How would you like to go to GenCon?   So we drove out to Chicago, spent a week with my Grandmother, drove up to Milwaulkee for the four days of Gencon, then back to Chicago for a few more days and then back to New England.    While at GenCon we alternated gaming slots playing and watching the 1-year-old.   During one of my babysitting slots I attempted to attend a discussion by Peter David, but had to leave three times when my daughter started crying, .   A few hours later I was in line for authographs, and apologized to him for my daughter's interruptions of his presentations.   He smiled, said he had three young children of his own, and then gave said the line quoted in the sig.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 15, 2003)

Mike and ejja,

I hope the two of you are better soon. 

Everyone,

I think we will be fine and have a great time tomorrow.  Our tables might be a little more crowded, but I think we will find a place for everyone.  

So, drive safely, and see you in the morning!


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 15, 2003)

Since JD was kind enough to pick up the slack in the morning and has one open slot in the afternoon, sign me up for his games.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 15, 2003)

shadowlight said:
			
		

> Since JD was kind enough to pick up the slack in the morning and has one open slot in the afternoon, sign me up for his games.




Gotcha signed up.

See you in the AM!


----------



## Mark (Nov 15, 2003)

See you all in the AM! w00t!!!!!11!!!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey, it's GAMEDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Oh, I'd better get some sleep.  See you in a few hours!


----------



## thalmin (Nov 15, 2003)

See you all in about 8 hours.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 15, 2003)

After several hours of conversation with the designer of Bad Fur Day... man, you guys are toast... 

IT'S GAMEDAY TIME!!! W00T!


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 15, 2003)

Effing dog doen't know its Saturday and woke my arse up at 5.  I let her out and back in and went back to bed.  She has whined, laid on my head, brought toys to the bed.  I just wanted to sleep till 7.  Darn dog.


----------



## Mark (Nov 15, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Effing dog...






New breed? 



_I had an Effing Ham once for a traditional British X-Mas Effing dinner..._ 



See you there!


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 15, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> New breed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I student taught in Effingham.  I called it F*@$ing Bacon

See you all in a bit!!!!

My excitement KNOW NO LIMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 15, 2003)

Heads up! Boz posted on the Boston thread that he will probably not be able to come. Now, I KNOW he wasn't coming to Boston for the game day - so I think that means you guys.


----------



## Mark (Nov 15, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Heads up! Boz posted on the Boston thread that he will probably not be able to come. Now, I KNOW he wasn't coming to Boston for the game day - so I think that means you guys.




Thanks!  I noticed that and dropped him an email to see if some arrangement could be made for an alternative but I am not sure if he will see it in time.  If he's not going to the gameday, he might just sleep in.  I'll keep my fingers croosed that he'll get it in time.


----------



## folletaelf (Nov 15, 2003)

*Talisman game --registration problems*

I would like to join the Talisman game at 4.  I have submitted this reply many times in the past week, and yet it doesnt seem to appear on the message board.  I apologize for this last minute entry and I apologize again if its not the proper way to sign up, and I hope that I will be accept anyway.

*carrie


----------



## BOZ (Nov 15, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Heads up! Boz posted on the Boston thread that he will probably not be able to come. Now, I KNOW he wasn't coming to Boston for the game day - so I think that means you guys.




AH, hmmm... did i really do that?  

looks like i might just be able to make it after all, my wife is going to give me some extra cash for the week.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 16, 2003)

Whew, another Gameday!

Let's start with the thank yous!

Thank you Curt and Jeff for opening Games Plus' doors to all of us again.
Thank you Games Plus staff for all your help.
Thank you Kenzer and Company, Expedious Retreat Press, Bad Axe Games, Games Plus, buzz, and Mark for donating prizes.
Thank you GM's for taking the time to create great games for all of us to play in.
And finally, thank you, every one of you who came out to play.

Now, a quick wrap-up before I collapse.

Breakfast was fun and featured the call out to the Boston Gameday.  Piratecat sounds eerily like me.  We confirmed that we were all naked while talking.

Morning session was great.  "Bad Fur Day" will be a CMG module everyone needs to own.  Not that you shouldn't own every one of them, but make sure to get this one.  Trevalon is a DM talented well beyond his years - combining him with one of Mark's modules creates a must-play environment.  Gru, thalmin, Dinkledog, and Halma were all great.  This was one of my first experience with 3rd edition *D&D* and they were all great help.  I'll probably write up something about the adventure in the Story Hour, but I don't want to give away anything here.  The point of all my gushing?  Make sure to sign up for some CMG goodness and some Trev run fun.  If you see any of the same players that played in this game, try to get in on the game.

The prize drawing was done a little quiter this time around.  I snagged a copy of Bad Axe Games' new *Heroes of High Favor: Halflings* book, which looks awesome.  KnowTheToe walked off with an autographed copy of the *Dragonlance* setting book, which I'm sure someone must've mugged him in the parking lot for.

Afternoon was another blast of *Synnibarr*.  Whatta train wreck - not that I really expected any different.  For some odd reason, character creation took longer this time even thought there were less players than last time, more copies of the game to work with, and experienced players to help.  Damn.  The first death took over an hour to happen; I couldn't tell if Halma was happy or upset to be out of the game.  Finally, the session ended the way I assume most *Synnibarr* games end - all the players turned on the weakest.  Barendd scored a copy of *Synnibarr*'s supplement while buzz and Sharraunna both "won" copies of the core book.  Me?  I scored the fame of having run the game twice...

So, it was great to see everyone again.  As always, there were games I wish I could've played in and people I wish I could've talked to more.  I guess there's always planning for the next Gameday to get me over that remorse, though.


Thank you again, everyone, and see you next time!
Matt
Matt


----------



## Nazriel (Nov 16, 2003)

Another great day of gaming goodness and I am sleepy. 

Personal thank you to Joshua for the Duchess' Tea Party adventure, in which I got to enjoy having an attack bonus of +8 for once and kicking some fiend butt (I'm usually playing in games where I'm low level and weak for some reason unbeknownst to me, heh).

And thank you to Matt for running *Synnibar*(!) again! It still "Rings with Authenticity"®. I'd say character creation took longer this time because we had characters who had more special abilities and spells to write down than the last group did. 

I once again have left anxiously looking forward to the next Gameday and what fun awaits there. Thank you for the great time all. Hoody Hoo!


----------



## thalmin (Nov 16, 2003)

Thank you one and all for another fun game day.
Even though I was the second casualty in the Bad Fur Day game run by Trev, I had a great time. Poor Trev was really looking forward to a TPK (he started tallying his kills on the white board)) but Dinkledog and Matty survived to win the day! Thanks, Trev, for a very fun time.
And a special thanks to Mark, who pulled together a game at the last minute to fill in for a last minute cancelled game.
Thanks also to Matt for organizinganother event that went off with many hitches, thanks to the flu, but it seemed that everyone who attended had a good time.
Hope to see you all again at the next Game Day.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 16, 2003)

I, too, had a great time.  Thanks, everyone!

Templeguard and I made it out of jalea's d20 Modern game unscathed--but the other players managed to get themselves killed. 

And *Synnibar* was, well, *Synnibar*.  Painfully dropped by for a few minutes, and we made him start to roll up a character.  But that didn't last long (thank Blade!).  Buzz and Halma couldn't believe the "system" (and I use the term loosely--very loosely), but no one had to "Call Fate" during the game.  And my character's 100,000 - 1,000,000 lightning bolt (think I actually rolled 500,000 damage) was impressive! 

Oh, and Sharraunna is the *GOTH* QUEEN of EN World Chicago GameDays.  She won two games of "Gother Than Thou"--including a quick game *during* *Synnibar*'s unique (and lengthy) character creation process.  She also had the first memorable quotation of the day:  "I throw a tea cup at the monkey."

I will post pics and some more quotations tomorrow.


----------



## buzz (Nov 16, 2003)

Chiming in here with thanks and more thanks to Joshua Dyal and MattyHelms for running games that were fun and, in the case of Synnibar, mind-numbginly terrible (but in a good way). Also big time thanks to shadowlight, KnowTheToe, Nazriel, Sharraunna, William Ronald, Halma, and Barendd Nobeard for playing in the games, with some extra "thanks" to Barendd for "giving" me a copy of the "game" Synnibar. I'm looking forward to the Synnibar d20 conversion thread. 

And, of course, thanks to Curt and everyone at Games Plus for hosting, and to eveyrone who took those games I borught and ate the Official LOTR Pringles. Can't wait for next time!


----------



## BOZ (Nov 16, 2003)

good times, yeah, good times.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 16, 2003)

Ah... what a truly marvelous gameday, as always.... 

Breakfast: Though I was late by about a half-hour, I still made it there before Mark, so it really wasn't a problem at all...  The pre-gaming pow-wow was filled with artery-clogging breakfast skillets, laughter, and a phonecall to our comrades out at Chez Piratecat.

Bad Fur Day: Hats off to my tremendous group: MattyHelms (who will turn into a damned fine D&D player given a bit of time... ), thalmin, Dinkledog, Halma, and gru.  You guys put up with my poor rules knowledge and a skeleton of what will be, once fleshed out, a truly awesome scenario.  I had a blast, and learned a lot about 3.5e that I just didn't plain know... 

Matty, your kind review of my session is awesome....aw hell, you'll make me blush! I really don't know if I'm worthy of such lofty praise, but... thanks a lot my friend 


Coming later when I'm not about to fall asleep on the keybaord:

My thoughts on the second slot!


----------



## V_Shane (Nov 16, 2003)

Man do I miss game shops since I moved from Northbrook. It was cool to read all of these.


----------



## Gru (Nov 16, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> This was one of my first experience with 3rd edition *D&D* and they were all great help.




A hearty second from the land of the spirits where your friendly barbarian now wanders, eternally tormented by the spirits of those he has slain (especially those nasty-ass centipedes...BLECH)!  I too am grateful for everyone's patience with my incomplete understanding of 3rd edition (and beyond...).  Hope to see y'all at the next one or feel free to ping me if you need a floater for any games (I hear this flu is going around...).


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 16, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Breakfast was fun and featured the call out to the Boston Gameday.  Piratecat sounds eerily like me.  We confirmed that we were all naked while talking.




I know I was!  Thanks again - that was great.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 16, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> She also had the first memorable quotation of the day:  "I throw a tea cup at the monkey."
> 
> I will post pics and some more quotations tomorrow.




 so, both boston and chicago gamedays had monkeys?

 that says something.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 16, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Whew, another Gameday!...
> 
> ...Thank you again, everyone, and see you next time!
> Matt




So...  When's the next Game Day?


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 16, 2003)

*Pix!*

I have posted my pix from the Gameday.  Not as many as last time--I was busy transcribing a dozen pages of mutant powers for *Synnibar*.   

Some memorable quoations:

"Dagon was here." - _Joshua Dyal, describing what the runes said in "The Duchess' Tea Party"_

"It's just me. I'm looking for food." - _KingofIdiots as hostile militia guards shoot at him during jalea's post-nuke d20 Modern game_

"You're unarmed.  All you have is your good looks."  (points at Charisma score of 10) - _templeguard to Gorak in jalea's post-nuke d20 Modern game_

"That depends.  Do you consider hell fiery?" - _Joshua Dyal, again_

"If you made a face at that rule....your face is gonna cramp up." - _MattyHelms to Halma, who was playing *Synnibar* for the first time._

"I'm a closet *Synnibar* player." - _Halma_

"No, it's all breast." - _Tara on her character's 213 pound weight in *Synnibar*_

"Ladies, please, there is enough Ed for everyone." - _MattyHelms to the players in *Synnibar*--Ed was the only male PC._

"The teflon ninja." - _Tara, describing Halma's character in *Synnibar*._


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 16, 2003)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> So...  When's the next Game Day?




I'll leave that up to my therapist - running *Synnibarr* at the past two Gamedays has made me a tad neurotic about the prospect of another Gameday


----------



## Silver Moon (Nov 16, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I know I was!  Thanks again - that was great.



Ah, that explains why you left the house for part of the phone call - you must have been trying to get broadcast to Chicago via the neighbor's webcam!   It also explains why you came back quickly, since it was around 30 degrees out.


----------



## mgrasso (Nov 16, 2003)

I am sad that I missed this Games Day, but also happy I did not pass this creeping crud on to anyone else. I believe my girlfriend is currently incubating a strain of said crud, so I've got enough guilt to last me a while. 

Anyway, I'll be there next time with two games, guaranteed, unless a spring fever overtakes me. 

Mike


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 17, 2003)

I had a blast!

I would like to thank Joshua Dyal for running the games I was in.  I had a great deal of fun in both events.  

It was good seeing everyone, and I am looking forward to the next gameday.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 17, 2003)

What the heck am I typing this for?  Why am I not asleep?  Anyhow, thanks for everyone who played in my games -- I'll have some more detailed feedback later today sometime; like after I get up again.


----------



## Sharraunna (Nov 17, 2003)

Thank you again, Matt, for putting this together and running Synnibarr.  Nazriel has already begun reading the copy you gave us, so I may have to reserve my thanks for that until I see if his brain dribbles out of his ears.   Most of all, though, thank you for saying I have "a legendary tolerance for bad movies."  I've never been legendary before...

Thank you to Joshua Dyal for running the Duchess' Tea Party.  It was great to finally play a barbarian AND chase an evil monkey for hours AND encourage the death of the duchess' daughter.   

Goth Queen?       The goths wouldn't have me. 

~~Sharraunna


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 17, 2003)

Sharraunna said:
			
		

> Goth Queen?       The goths wouldn't have me.
> 
> ~~Sharraunna



Well, I guess it's all relative.  You're the *Goth Queen* of the Chicago Gamedays.  As far as Goth goes, you're Goth-er than me, Nazriel, & Painfully, anyway!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 17, 2003)

Anyway, here's some more detailed commentary about the two games I ran.


*Duchess' Tea Party:*  What can I say; this was a bit of an experiment, and the good folks who signed up got to "playtest" the concept of mixing "How to Host a Murder" with D&D.  All in all, I think the concept was quite successful, and I had a good time running it.  I also had a good time watching it; in theory, I have merely to set the game up and then watch and enjoy as the players run with the concepts of their characters for a big portion of the game.  Although portions of the plot I concocted were pretty flimsy, i.e., why the PCs were in danger of being killed by these demons when they already hadn't been, it seemed to go fairly well anyway.  Poor William Ronald got somewhat the short end of the stick, in that his character and KnowTheToe's character had a deep rivalry that he didn't understand until the end of the game.  He also was nearly killed by an imp (although what do you expect from a wizard with no real directly offense-oriented spells who decides to investigate a church pretty much by himself?) and had to bear the brunt of the Duchess' daughter's ruse.  It was gratifying as a DM to see the look on his face when he "rescued" her, attempted to cast a _protection from evil_ spell around her, and then lost the spell as she stabbed him in the back and broke his concentration (as well as his heart.)  I did learn a bit from the playtest though, and I think there's a few things I could do to really tighten the concept up.  I went out of my way to make extra characters, but with no one to play them, the secrets that they both had and knew about others, didn't really make enough of an appearance.  I thought I could roleplay all that with three characters plus everything else, but in reality, some of that stuff dropped off the table.  I think for this type of game I not only need a character for every player, but also a player for every character.  Also, I  think the transition from "roleplaying the tea party" to "trying to banish Dagon back to Hell" was a bit too abrupt -- some other fishy business would have ratcheted up the tension in the game and also allowed the built-in rivalries between the characters to show up more.  Anyway, the concept was a success -- I'll definately run "The Duchess' Tea Party Strikes Back" at some point in the future with new characters, a new scenario and the improvements that I could see needed making.


*Dark<sup>o</sup>Matter d20: Exit 23:*  This one was a bit more straight-forward in theory, although it had it's share of surprises too (especially when the entire group almost blew themselves up.  Who's idea was it to pump gas on an open flame at a truck stop again?)  Because the "Exit 23" is a bit on the short side, I gave some prior thought to more stuff I could add to it, but the group absolutely refused to follow up on the plot hooks I dropped to go there; at the end I made a last desperate bid to show that something really interesting was going on in that direction, and it backfired badly and actually scared the players away from it!  They truly played up the Dark<sup>o</sup>Matter feeling of paranoia quite well.  Because of this, I had to do a bit of juggling and winging it, which is fine, but it just so happened that after a pretty good, tense game, the ending felt contrived, lame and anticlimactic.  There was some great roleplaying here, though, especially from the characters with a somewhat err... more lax view on certain legal matters and their interaction with the PC state trooper.  I had to laugh, to at some of the antics of the characters too.  In addition to the aforementioned close thing with the entire group blowing themselves to cinders, shadowlight's character was in negative numbers three times, William Ronald's was (I believe) twice, and Trev's character was at -9 before finally being stabilized.  The characters actually killed the three Hoffman Institute men, who might otherwise have recruited them, and at the end they were recruited instead by the shadowy Department-7 government agency at the end of the game.  They also forgot about the grease fire they set in the remains of the MacDonalds at the truckstop, so their handcuffed and unconscious prisoner succumbed to the flame, and the characters themselves came really close to blowing themselves up a second time.  One of the players, and I can't remember which one, pointed out that they were playing Dark<sup>o</sup>Matter as if it were _Feng Shui_ which I thought an apt comparison.  I'd definately run this again sometime too; we had a great time with it.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 17, 2003)

The Dark*Matter d20 game was indeed more like a Feng Shui game at times--not that it was a bad thing, mind you!  I felt that most of the characters made a fairly decent transition to d20 Moden from Alternity, and of course the adventure was just top notch.  We had some excellent roleplayers in the group, and it was just a blast to be a part of the game.  I would have liked to have seen a bit more of the Cthulhu sanity rules thrown in, but too much would detract from the ass-kicking we could do I suppose.  Joshua, thanks for running a top-notch game and finally giving me a gaming experience with d20 modern!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 17, 2003)

Yes, the Sanity rules should have been used more often; to be honest with you, I kinda forgot about them somewhat.  If this were a more long-term campaign, they probably would have been used more.  I would be more interested in the Cthulhu-style magic and psychic powers for Dark<sup>o</sup>Matter rather than actually making Sanity checks often, so I wouldn't be likely to have characters routinely going insane in Dark<sup>o</sup>Matter as they do in Cthulhu, though.

But I guess that's a moot point, really.  Although I'm excited about the prospect of running (or playing) something very much like this back at home in the near future.

And, a professor with a penchant for investigating the paranormal, and who carries around a _katana_ -- that occured to us very late at night as we were wrapping up the characters, and it was just too cool a concept to pass up for a one-shot even if it does tend to encourage _Feng Shui_-ifying any game.  Also, I should point out, the PCGen files for d20 Modern are a bit quirky to say the least.  If you use it, be sure and look over your character sheets very carefully to make sure you don't have some weirdness that you don't expect.  We _didn't_ do that, and didn't notice that PCGen gave everyone all kinds of strange weapon proficiencies, as well as 17 action points!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 17, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> She also had the first memorable quotation of the day:  "I throw a tea cup at the monkey."



Ah, yes...  that was a memorable moment.  I can't remember who it was a few minutes later that threw a tea cup at Dagon, Warden of the Stygian Depths, First Lieutenant to Levistus, Lord of the Fifth Circle of Hell.    That was pretty good too...

And did I mention the -1 To Hit roll cdsaint made in the Dark<sup>o</sup>Matter game?  Boy, I really wished I had winged some on-the-fly critical fumble roll on that one.  It generated a good quote or two, though.  I think my favorite was "Try rolling down the window before you shoot through it next time."


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 17, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Ah, yes...  that was a memorable moment.  I can't remember who it was a few minutes later that threw a tea cup at Dagon, Warden of the Stygian Depths, First Lieutenant to Levistus, Lord of the Fifth Circle of Hell.    That was pretty good too...



Come on... I thought it was a _silver_ tea cup!!   
They can't all be homeruns!


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 17, 2003)

I don't think you even hit him anyway!  Lots of missed ranged attack rolls in my two games.  Someone else threw a bucket of McDonald's fry vat grease at a winter demon, and just ended up splashing the gas pump.  But I do love players who improvise like that.


----------



## jalea (Nov 17, 2003)

Don't forget about the ever useful jumper cables.  

Thank you everybody for a fun gameday.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 17, 2003)

Heh, heh...  Yeah, lacking alignment can make d20 Modern fun.    I really should write up a story hour of that game, it'd be really fun to read.


----------



## cdsaint (Nov 17, 2003)

*Missed opportunities....*

Joshua,
  Yes, I blew a hole in the floorboard of the VW Microbus I was riding in, and I splashed scalding hot grease all over an innocent gas pump. I'd have had a perfect night except that I somehow managed to hit one of the Hoffman Instutute guys with a stray shot in spite of non proficiency penalties. 
  I particularly enjoyed The Doctor with a Katana getting a critical and slicing a Hoffman institute thug in half. By the way, we all know the Hoffman institute guys were bad guys, it's too late to pretend they weren't.

Chris


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 17, 2003)

I had a great time this weekend.  As always the games were all fun, especially the tea party.  Antagonizing another player is always a good time.  The hardest part was knowing when to go for the kill or to share my motivation.  I was minutes too late in my exclaimation, we killed the bad guy 1 round before I would have unloaded my Magic missle into William's character and proclaim myself as his bastard son while revenging my mothers honor.

Talisman is really a fun game, but does need a minimum of 4 players to be fun.  We had five and the winner was Greg, who had lost his first character and had to start the game from scratch.  What a bastar.....



			
				MattyHelms said:
			
		

> Whew, another Gameday!
> 
> Let's start with the thank yous!
> 
> ...




Yes thank you everbody, I had a great time as always.

I did win the signed DL game and while I love winning (who doesn't), I am not really a DL fan.  This treasure should go into the hands of a real fan.  The question is, how do I choose.  I could donate it for the next CGD and keep it in the family so to speak, or I could offer it to the community as a whole.  Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 17, 2003)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> By the way, we all know the Hoffman institute guys were bad guys, it's too late to pretend they weren't.



They weren't so much bad as they were just ...unfriendly.  Perhaps lacking a suitable professional attitude would be a good way to describe them.


----------



## Mark (Nov 17, 2003)

Joe Cohen took great delight in leading SG-6 (Hoog, cdsaint, Painfully, FCWesel and myself [not pictured   ]) to the slaughter...


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 17, 2003)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Joshua,
> Yes, I blew a hole in the floorboard of the VW Microbus I was riding in, and I splashed scalding hot grease all over an innocent gas pump. I'd have had a perfect night except that I somehow managed to hit one of the Hoffman Instutute guys with a stray shot in spite of non proficiency penalties.
> I particularly enjoyed The Doctor with a Katana getting a critical and slicing a Hoffman institute thug in half. By the way, we all know the Hoffman institute guys were bad guys, it's too late to pretend they weren't.
> 
> Chris




As if driving around in a Mystery Machine-esque VW Microbus wasn't cool enough, I suddenly discovered my good doctor could use a Katana.  That was just too cool.  It's a rare event to see a smart hero wielding a katana roll a crit and slice a baddie in half... 

Those Hoffman people sure were lacking in the politeness department...the Institute won't miss them at all... shoddy agents...

and cdsaint, you're going to pay me for blowing a hole in my Microbus's floor, right?


----------



## jalea (Nov 17, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> They weren't so much bad as they were just ...unfriendly.  Perhaps lacking a suitable professional attitude would be a good way to describe them.



hmmm.... Let's see we just got done deep fryng an evil snow globe, torturing I mean saking questions of the prisoner and these guys pull up all in black carrying shotguns and refusing to identify themselves, yeah I would say given the circumstances they were bad.

At the end when the "pilot" said don't shoot I'm with the government, I think Will would say "wrong answer " and open fire.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 17, 2003)

Hey, Mark, I noticed you snapping a lot of images.  You going to post the rest of those somewhere?


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 17, 2003)

jalea said:
			
		

> At the end when the "pilot" said don't shoot I'm with the government, I think Will would say "wrong answer " and open fire.



Don't forget the other three UFOs that were hovering over your car, though. You might have shot the pilot talking to you, but then the rest of you would have anally probed you and then left you mutilated like cattle on the side of the road.


----------



## Mark (Nov 17, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Hey, Mark, I noticed you snapping a lot of images.  You going to post the rest of those somewhere?




Yupperoo!  As I crop and clean them up I'll add them to this thread over the next couple/few days.  I can probably get them done faster as people vote for my site in my sig...


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 17, 2003)

Here's an image I used in the Dark•Matter game, or at least a small version of it.  This is the Winter Demon when he's in his physical form.  Several characters became intimately familiar with the feel of those claws.


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 17, 2003)

Sharraunna said:
			
		

> Thank you again, Matt, for putting this together and running Synnibarr.  Nazriel has already begun reading the copy you gave us, so I may have to reserve my thanks for that until I see if his brain dribbles out of his ears.   Most of all, though, thank you for saying I have "a legendary tolerance for bad movies."  I've never been legendary before...




The scary thing is that I went back and read part of the sample "adventure" in the beginning of the book to see if it clarified whether or not you could dodge if you've already taken an action that segment.

And I'll leave it up to you to decided if Nazriel physically losing his brain is a good thing or not, because it's guaranteed to happen.

-Matt


----------



## Mark (Nov 17, 2003)

JoeGate: SG-6


----------



## Mark (Nov 17, 2003)

The SG-6 Team...


----------



## BOZ (Nov 18, 2003)

what, no one-armed doctor?


----------



## Painfully (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, at nearly 500 posts I was thinking we should do this in another thread, but here's a pic of the stargate players (minus me).


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 18, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> The SG-6 Team...




Now _that_ is hilarious.


----------



## Mark (Nov 18, 2003)

Joshua Dyal, Sharraunna, KnowTheToe, William Ronald, Nazriel, omokage, and buzz... In "The Duchess' Tea Party"


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 18, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Joshua Dyal, Sharraunna, KnowTheToe, William Ronald, Nazriel, omokage, and buzz... In "The Duchess' Tea Party"



_Mass Invisibility_?


----------



## Mark (Nov 18, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard said:
			
		

> _Mass Invisibility_?





Wonky boards...with Joshua Dyal, shadowlight, buzz, Nazriel, KnowTheToe, Sharrauna, omokage and William Ronald...


----------



## Mark (Nov 18, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Wonky boards...






Wonky game...


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 18, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Wonky boards...



In order, left to right:

Joshua Dyal
shadowlight
buzz
Nazriel
KnowTheToe
Sharrauna
omokage
William Ronald


----------



## Mark (Nov 18, 2003)

PBB_TSSI (standing--he was not in this game, though), GORAK, jalea, King of Idiots, and Templeguard in a d20 Modern game...


----------



## Mark (Nov 18, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion, thalmin, JoeGKushner, Dinkeldog, mattyhelms, Gru and Halma...in "Bad Fur Day"


----------



## Mark (Nov 18, 2003)

Barendd Nobeard, Sharraunna, MattyHelms, Nazriel, buzz and Painfully in a simple game in the *World of Synnibarr*...


----------



## shadowlight (Nov 18, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Wonky game...




Rotfl.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 18, 2003)

Mark,

I think you need to see a shrink


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Nov 18, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Mark,
> 
> I think you need to see a shrink




You _ think_?!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Nov 18, 2003)

Mark, these are hysterical!




			
				Mark said:
			
		

> PBB_TSSI (standing), King of Idiots, jalea, GORAK, and Templeguard in a d20 Modern game...



Actually, GORAK is the one with the dynamite and KingOfIdiots is the one with the poison.  So, the order is: PBB_TSSI (standing--he was not in this game, though), GORAK, jalea, King of Idiots, and Templeguard


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 18, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> Barendd Nobeard, Sharraunna, MattyHelms, Nazriel, buzz and salmacis in a simple game in the *World of Synnibarr*...




Actually, that is painfully instead of salmacis.  Salmacis couldn't make it.  painfully ended up bailing before character creation was finished, though 

Your touch-ups really manage to catch what is involved in that damn game (IE -  movement is rated in MPH.  If your Strength is below 20, your MPH is 15.  If your Strength is 20 or higher (1,000 is the limit for mere mortals, but once your character becomes immortal and then ascends to godhood, you can go up to 1,500), your MPH is your Strength divided by 2 plus 15.  Now, combat is managed in 3-second turns and turns are divided into 15 segments.  To find out how many feet you can move in an action segment (1/5th of a second), multiply your MPH by 0.293.  It's that easy!!!!!   )

-Matt


----------



## Mark (Nov 18, 2003)

I should pay as much attention to my captions as to my pics...


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 18, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> I should pay as much attention to my captions as to my pics...




I love the details in the pics.  I went back and edited my post to reflect the accuracy of your touch-ups.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 18, 2003)

I also started up a story hour (minute?) thread for the Dark<sup>o</sup>Matter game.  I'm not quite sure how to write up my other game, but if I think of a way, I'll do that one too.  Check out the story hour forum for details!


----------



## MattyHelms (Nov 19, 2003)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> I did win the signed DL game and while I love winning (who doesn't), I am not really a DL fan.  This treasure should go into the hands of a real fan.  The question is, how do I choose.  I could donate it for the next CGD and keep it in the family so to speak, or I could offer it to the community as a whole.  Anybody have any ideas?




While my first inclination is to say, "Gimme," it would be great if you could donate it to a future Gameday.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 19, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I also started up a story hour (minute?) thread for the Dark<sup>o</sup>Matter game.  I'm not quite sure how to write up my other game, but if I think of a way, I'll do that one too.  Check out the story hour forum for details!




Josh, you might want to use shifting view points for a story based on the Duchess' Tea Party.  For myself, my assumption about the half-elf sorcerer was based on his rather evil monkey (I did suggest that KnowTheToe's character spank the monkey for his misdeeds.), was a diabolist possibly serving a rival or ally of Levistus.  The relative inaction by the sorceror furthered my suspicions.  I assumed the worst about the character, and concluded that there was a chance that Fiona was not really Fiona.  I guess I made the character suspicious of some of the wrong things, although there was a precedent for thinking that one or more false identities might be involved. I tried to play the character with pathos and some concern for Fiona.  

The event was fun.  I agree that the transition was a little abrupt between social event of the year and the arrival of Levistus.  Also, I think that your observation that every character needed a PC was apt.  Possibly a few loose alliances in some of the PCs might have helped move things along.  (I worked under the assumption that my character could not really count on any other PC.)

As for Dark Matter, I know that Jane McDermott (my PC) went unconcious twice, and the doctor went unconscious once.  I would argue the fine folks from the Hoffman Institute might have had negative ranks in diplomacy.  (Firing on people who have nearly died is likely to provoke a harsh response.)


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 19, 2003)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> As for Dark Matter, I know that Jane McDermott (my PC) went unconcious twice, and the doctor went unconscious once.



If by the doctor you mean Trev's character (who was a professor, so only technically a doctor) then yes, he went unconscious once.  The actual medical doctor went unconscious three times, although I only remember for sure the circumstances of two of two of those instances.

Have you checked out the story hour yet?  It hasn't really advanced very far yet, of course; I'll make another update (maybe two if I really am on the ball) today.


----------



## William Ronald (Nov 20, 2003)

Josh,

I read the start of the story hour a few days ago.  I will look at it again soon. 

I think the remarkable thing about the adventure is that no characters actually died, and the party was able to work together.  

Maybe the doctor went unconscious during the truck incident?  Players, time to chime in.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 20, 2003)

MattyHelms said:
			
		

> While my first inclination is to say, "Gimme," it would be great if you could donate it to a future Gameday.
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt





Consider it donated.

It will sit in its pristine unread condition on my shelf until the next game day.


----------

